# Thinking of Rescuing? Read Here



## goodvic2

Hi

I would like a sticky for advice on rescuing. 

It is beneficial for people who are considering it, to know where to turn to. People naturally assume that all rescue's have issues and that all you can get are staffys.

We have many members on here who do home checks,dog walking, rehoming, and even some who assist in running them. 

Please can you share your invaluable knowledge and help provide advice to people who are considering it?



Please do not turn this into a debate, this is for informational purposes only.

thanks for your time x


----------



## goodvic2

I will start it off....

I have 3 rescue dogs, and only one is a staffy x!

Two of them came from Greek Animal Rescue

Greek Animal Rescue - Working to alleviate the suffering of animals in Greece

I got turned down by the big organisations, but I still found a way to get my dogs.

My dogs give me pleasure everytime I look at them. Without me taking them in, they may still be in rescue or even PTS.

They are my world, and the satisfaction for me is knowing what I have done. It hasn't all been easy, but the fact that I have 3 of the little monkeys speaks volumes as to how much they give me.

x


----------



## catz4m8z

That would be a good idea. Maybe some advice, past experiences and lists of a few rescues and what they require.
My favs for looking at inc the little dog rescue, many tears and oldies club!!


----------



## goodvic2

catz4m8z said:


> That would be a good idea. Maybe some advice, past experiences and lists of a few rescues and what they require.
> My favs for looking at inc the little dog rescue, many tears and oldies club!!


Absolutely!

there are so many options out there for people, you just need to know where to go.

x


----------



## goodvic2

Can we also hear from you lovely people who do home checks? what are you looking for? why is it so hard for people to get a rescue? what can people do to help themselves?


----------



## metame

for anyone in staffordshire, animallifeline is an amazing place. i did my dissertation project out there and they're really helpful. When i was in there a lot of the dogs were collies, not staffies.

Animal Life Line - Home Page

they talk you through everything and when i go back home im hoping to become a dog walker for them


----------



## fluffybunny2001

I am an animal care assistant and homechecker for the national animal welfare trust in watford.
when i do homechecks the main thing i look for is that the garden is secure.then its just a mtter of going over what to expect when they get the dog home.


----------



## Burrowzig

In south Cumbria, the Wainwright centre near Kendal is very good. They list dogs in the local paper (Westmorland Gazette) and you make an appointment to meet any you're interested in - so the dogs are spared the stress of visitors gawping at them in their runs. They come with 6 weeks free insurance, microchipped and you can ring up to discuss any problems. They have a policy where if you can't keep the dog, it must be returned to them. As I lived over 30 miles away, I wasn't homechecked - guess I asked the right questions - but had 2 follow-up phone calls over the next few weeks to make sure Ziggy had settled in OK.

Wolfwood near Lancaster seems good too.


----------



## RAINYBOW

Many Tears are fab (they generally have puppies too) and i think they rescue all over the place and a fab site for GSDs is this one, you can search by region 

German Shepherd Puppies for sale Dogs Breeders GSD Rescue Dogs Alsatians

Happy Hunting   

Also one thing i have learnt through Petforumers is that the whole thing about rescue dogs having loads of problems is a total myth which is why my next one will be a rescue :thumbup:


----------



## EmCHammer

I am a volunteer for Rochdale Dog Rescue who are a rescue who work mainly with pound dogs finding them rescue spaces rather than being a direct rehoming rescue. Am also a homechecker and like to help out my local rescue walking and blanket collecting & transporting etc.

I think this is a good thread, sometimes people don't know all the information out there when looking for a rescue dog and get put off by being turned down by a particular rescue under a blanket rule. Sometimes people are of course turned down for good reason but I think this can help people to understand why rescues have the rules/guidelines in place and why they are in place - not to stop people getting a dog but bourne out of years of rehoming experience and this isn't the place but many rescues more than likely have some real tales to tell about rehoming and the scenarios that normally result in the dog being coming back to rescue etc. 

Alot of people don't know for example about foster homes and they can be a great way for people who have children for example, or that there are a number of rescues based all over the UK but who with the advent of the internet have dogs in foster/rehome all over the UK using local rescue volunteers to homecheck etc. 

Don't know if can post links (will do if its ok) but Dogpages and Dogsblog are excellent resources for looking for rescue dogs - on Dogpages there is a section for homes offered which you can post a little bit about your situation esp if a little different around working hours, children, other pets, cats, gardens etc. Not every rescue may rehome to you but there are alot of rescues on there who will consider your situation and have a chat to check and see if it will work.

The perfect home rarely exists but often its a matter of chatting with people and making sure they have thought things through, i.e. if you have a cat chatting through how you will introduce them or If you work are you happy with an older dog and have you made adequate provision for toilet breaks etc etc.


----------



## Johnderondon

With tiny, almost negligible, exceptions the absolute best dog for a prospective owner is a rescue dog.

With approx 100,000 dogs in rescue at any given time, dogs of every type, size and age, the perfect dog for your home is sitting in rescue right now.

Gone is the need to try to predict how a puppy will turn out - will it get too big? Will it be a good example of the breed, will it moult or will its temperament be unstable? Because you can _see _what you're getting. Many ailments that cannot be accurately predicted (including virtually every early onset disorder) can be ruled out by looking at the dog. No need to try and guess from its ancestors what it may become. It's already become. It's right there.

Having opted for an assesed adult rescue a potential owner has a greater choice and greater transparency than from any other source.


----------



## CarolineH

I presently have five dogs, four of whom are rescues. In the past I have had 3 other rescues, now all sadly deceased. All 7 of my rescues have, without exception, made the most fantastic companions once they settled in. Any problems like escaping, chewing, lack of housetraining, seperation anxiety, nervous aggression etc have all been shortlived because I made the effort to give the dogs a fair chance and worked with them on their human-caused problems! I tend to go for dogs on personality and character, not colour, markings or coat so any problems they had were accepted along with them. But....not all rescue dogs have problems! Many don't and are in those shelters through no fault of their own! I did spend time once helping a shelter out and believe me, the amount of people who just try to choose a dog on looks is amazing! The plain black or black and tan crossbreeds tend to get overlooked in favour of the pretty coloured or pedigree type dogs and that is such a shame as they can make such great pets too! 

When looking at rescue dogs, take your time and allow the staff there to help you to find dogs that are suitable for you and your family rather than just going on the dogs looks. Good rescues will dissuade you from having totally unsuitable dogs for your circumstances so take heed of their advice - they know more about the individual dogs than you do. 

Bear in mind too that rescue dogs may have been shoved from pillar to post even before finally ending up in rescue so allow your new dog to settle in and forgive it any transgressions in those early weeks! Sometimes the first thing a dog does when entering a new home is to mark it by peeing! That is totally natural. Just clean it up and don't fret. Sometimes your rescue dog may not play or be affectionate for a while. That again is natural. He does not know that this is his new home and may just be waiting until he is moved on again! When he comes home, let him explore and settle down without a stream of visitors coming along to excite or frighten him. :nonod: Dogs can sometimes settle straight away or they may take a few weeks. One of mine, my little old JR cross, Foxy took 3 months before she relaxed enough to show us affection as she had had six homes by the age of six months old!

Give a rescue dog a chance if a pet is what you are after! :thumbup: 

So many are dying every day to make kennel space for the others waiting to come into rescue because there are not enough good homes coming forward!


----------



## WelshOneEmma

Having decided on a rescue, I thought we would have to jump through hoops (my aunt used to do cat protection league and would turn you down if you had dust in your house!). We had to fill in the forms about the house, if it was rented we had to show we had permission for a dog, we also had to discuss what would happen to the dog as we both work fulltime etc. Once we got through that, we then spoke to the person fostering the dog. She asked similar questions and the once we passed that, we had the home check. She checked the house (did we live where we said we did) and also the garden (size, is it secure etc). I actually pointed out a section of fence we were planning to reinforce as it had potential to be dug under. This went in our favour as we were honest and open. From application to picking up the dog was about 7 days.


----------



## goodvic2

Links are very welcome. Please feel free to add them. Thanks to you all so far x


----------



## Nellybelly

I have only ever owned rescues. 
I would only ever own rescues as I have got more than I could possibly have ever imagined when I dreamed of owning a dog. So for me there has never been a need, or a curiosity to go down the breeder route.

I haven't rescued through any big organisations, as I live in Cyprus, so I cannot comment on home checks.
My first dog, who was also my soul mate and the best thing that ever happened to me, was rescued a by a pet shop lady as he was found with his litter (mongerls) at about a week old with the mother dead. Every good intention was there but obviously being raised in a pet shop until finding a home has many setbacks. I got Nelson when he was about 9 weeks old and he hadn't been assessed for character or anything of the sort and I was only 13 ( living with my fanily, but I was entirely responsible for him and I am very proud of how seriously I took my duties). Despite this, he turned out to be better than the best dog I could have ever hoped for and to this day I don't think I will ever own a more obedient dog. _Just to clarify that I am NOT encouraging getting a dog whe you are 13 which has not been assessed etc, but I just wanted to show that even a situation where the odds were against us, it worked out beutifully. In fact, it worked out better than anything I could have ever planned for_. So bearing this in mind, in a rescue where the dogs *are assessed and only taken on by adults, I really do not see why it can't work out

My second rescue is Bella. I got her at 3.5-4 months old, again privately. A farmer had found her starving on the highway and taken her in to prevent certain death, but she has not been taken to the vet, treated for parasites etc. When i got her she was in a dreadful state (emaciated, full fo worms, borken ribs)...but wwe managed to nurse her back to physical health. Emotionally, she was a bit harder and it took a good 6 months until I felt like she finally knew she belonged here. Partly also my fault because my heart was not always in it, even though I was providing more than enough in actions. I have had Bella almost a year now and she is the sweetest thing and I can't imagine life without her.

So, what I want to say is that I have never felt I am missing out on anything because I do not own a pedigree from a breeder.

I haven't had the opportunity to adopt from a proper organisation with helpful staff to provide me with information on the dog. Thsi is definitely a big advanatge offered by rescues, and one I would definitely make use of if I had the chance. I also think adopting an adult dog is the best option for many people who may not be able to offer a puppy eveyrthing it needs tu can make a perfect home for a grown dog very much in need. As has been mentioned, you know exactly what you are getting, and you are also saving a life. I plan to get my next dog in a couple fo years and I am thinking of getting an adult from a rescue.*


----------



## Guest

helping out/dog walking at rescues and sanctuarys are always appreciated and great ways for a potential new owner to meet the dogs and a great way to find the dog for them.

ive had 3 rescues all were older dogs all were lovely natured extremely loyal and settled in very quickly, although one did suffer separation anxiety but this boy became my 'dog in a lifetime' the most special dog i have ever owned or am ever likely to own, he was a gsd mix he was very bright and had a very comical personality when i tried to run away from him he would stop me by holding on to my shoe lol, he was a massive character i cant believe he was ever discarded in the 1st place, but so glad he was because i had the opportunity to get to know and love this amazing boy(Rinty was on death row at the RSPCA when i rescued him:thumbdown

when my cat who is also a rescue has passed i will definately be rescueing another dog, its the best feeling in the world

some great rescue organisations here.... but also checkout your local RSPCA because they do put dogs to sleep and you really could save a life.

Thornberry Animal Sanctuary

Home for www.manytears.co.uk

Home - The Little Dog Rescue


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx

Edinburgh Dog and Cat Home - EDCH Animal Welfare Shelter

http://www.dogaidsociety.com/

I got my little girl from the edinburgh cat and dog home last year. We went a few times and when we saw her we knew she was the one. They don't do home checks but you need to have proof that your landlord is ok with you having a dog (for rented accomodation). They are ok with most other aspects that big organisations may turn you down for. We live in a 2nd floor flat, with no garden, have a young child in the family and both are at uni and work part time. Although we usually onl leave her 4 hours, sometimes it is longer but they were fine with this as long as you had arrangements in place if it was all the time. They neuter ( most of the time depending on how long the dog has been there, and if not neutered they give vouchers), microchip, vaccinate and you also get given a 2.5kg bag of food, and also a leaflet on why the dog behaves as it does. It was our bible for the first couple of weeks . Oh and all the staff were lovely and didnt care if you asked tons of questions, they tried to answer as honestly as possible. :thumbup:


----------



## Bradleysmummy

i have had 2 rescue dogs b4 , a lab and a border collie dodger, i rehomed him at 8 and he lived till about 12 and he was my soulmate , i loved him to bits and althou he was a little bugger at times you wouldnt believe the life he had had b4 he came to me , he was covered in scars and had an awful burn on his back. Althou we only had about 4 yrs together i no they were the best 4 yrs of his life and he died a happy dog and the feeling of knowing u've given them a second chance is the best feeling in the world....

I am now in the process of rehoming a trailhound Rudy, He is 10yrs old and has had a good life but is being rehome due to his familys breakup,I have my homecheck tomorrow morning (And am really nervous lol) I have a secure garden and nice size house but still feel nervous lol would be soo heartbroken if we get turned down, AAnyways fingers crossed and if we are accpeted we shall hopefully be collecting him tomorrow night. 

The only thing i would say about rehoming a rescue dog is if u have small children (i have an 18mth old baby) then dont go for a dog that has been ill treated Most rehoming centers are very strict anyway , Althou my border collie dodger was lovely he would nip ppl if he felt nervous or scared and i would never of been able to have him around young children , where as rudy was brought up with kids and is fantasic with my daughter (He even let her attempt to put his muzzle on him lol)

I personally would never get a puppy pruely due to seeing theamount of dogs in rehoming centers and as someone else has said puppys are HARD WORK very hard work , Rescue dogs just want a warm bed and a loving home , i really cant wait to go and collect my new boy tomorrow and after 6mths in a kennel show him all the love his been missing )))


----------



## Dans Mum

I got my boy Dan from Dumfries and Galloway Canine Rescue:

Dumfries and Galloway Canine Rescue Centre rescue, care for and rehome stray, maltreated and unwanted dogs.

The staff were lovely and helpful and had gotten to know all of the dogs in their care - so we could trust their advice that Dan was the right boy for us!

He had one or two little medical issues which meant we couldn't collect him for a few weeks. But we were made to feel welcome to visit him every weekend so that coming to his new home wouldn't be such a trauma.

We have had him for about 3 months now and although he is still very frightened he is a lovely affectionate buy and is settling in well.

D and G canine rescue are well recommended - they often take in dogs from previous owners so know some history too!


----------



## Kinski

Can I make a plug for the oldies, I adopted Abby two years ago when she was 8 years old ( she came from Wales ), taking on an older dog has been fantastic, they aren't all doddery or on their last legs, far from it most of them can keep up with hairy younger members of the family and can also teach them a thing or two. I have also had no problem in getting Abby insured so please don't let that put any one of getting an oldie.
A wee plug for a rescue that my sister's mate helps run Borders Animal Welfare Association and also for the Oldies Club

Terri


----------



## catz4m8z

I love an oldie!! Just found a good one for london folks.
All Dogs Matter. Got alot of other links on the site too.
(Im in love with Buster! Id take hime home in a heartbeat!!LOL)


----------



## goodvic2

thanks so far guys. x


----------



## Nina

The advice I would give to ANYONE considering bringing a dog into their home would be the following -

1. Can you afford a dogs upkeep i.e. veterinary bills (even insurance carried an excess), food, equipment, training , annual vaccinations etc.

2. Research the breed. Even cross breeds.

3. Training. You must be prepared to set time aside since training is an important part of a dogs early life.

4. Cleanliness. Dogs need potty training and this required patience and understanding, not to mention a mop and bucket.

5. Do you work? Is it fair that Fido is going to be left for the majority of your working day, and if so, you must budget for a dog walker.

6. Holidays. Can you afford the expense of kenneling your dog. Please do not rely on members of your family and friends to take them. As a pet sitter we take calls almost every day from anxious dog owners who have been let down at the last minute.

7. Exercise. Extremely important. Do you really want to return from a hard days work and take the dog to the park!

All extremely important factors to consider before bringing a dog into your home.


----------



## goodvic2

I got my third rescue dog from Jobs, Cars, Property, Free Classifieds and More - Gumtree.com

Although not technically a rescue, in that he came from a centre. He belonged to an owner who wanted to get rid of him and he was shut in a room for most of the day.

This advice comes with a huge warning

*DO NOT BUY ANY PUPPYS FROM THIS WEBSITE. MOST ARE ALL UNETHICAL BREEDERS! FAR BETTER FOR THE PUPPYS TO GO INTO RESCUE AND BE REHOMED. THIS WILL HELP PREVENT THESE PEOPLE FROM BREEDING*

However there are a number of dogs on there who are in homes where their owners can't/won't cope with them anymore.

My advice would always be that your first port of call should be the rescue centres, as you do need some knowledge if you do it this way. You also cant always be sure of what you are taking on.

But it has worked for me!


----------



## PawsandPurrs-Bridgnorth

I got my first dog lucy from sunnyside rescue in Wolverhampton 8 years ago, it is part of Home (Birmingham dogs home.) At the time I was 4 months pregnant and had 1 cat. I know have a 6 yr old son, another dog, 2 cats and as a pet sitter have dogs in and out of the house all the time and she has been worth her weight in gold.

Noodles was from Hilbrae Kennels. I got her last September and she made herself right at home. She is very people oriantated and can get jealous but copes extremley well and is happy as larry 

When Im grown up (im 30!!) I want to get a great dane from great dane rescue


----------



## Kinski

Something else to be wary about, if you go to a council run rescue be aware that the dogs might not be assessed in the same way that a lot of ''private'' rescues are, that's not to say there is anything wrong with the dogs just be a wee bit more cautious( says her that never met Abby before bringing her home, and was stuffed if things didn't work out :lol: ).

Terri


----------



## Johnderondon

If you would like to help rescues, but are unable to adopt a dog, there's still loads of ways to help. Most rescues are always looking for volunteer dog walkers, homecheckers, transporters, fundraisers and help with admin, IT, etc.

You can volunteer directly to your local rescues or put your details on rescue forums like here or here.


----------



## goodvic2

Bump.........


----------



## raindog

We help run a breed specific rescue - for Siberian Huskies. As most will know, Siberian Huskies are not the breed for everyone and have some character traits which can be very challenging. Unfortunately, over the past ten years or so, the puppy farmers, backyard breeders and naive/greedy "pet" breeders have discovered the breed and are churning out poor quality pups indiscriminately. These are generally sold to ill-prepared new owners who are then left to sink or swim by their money-oriented breeders. Many sink - and contact us for help. In three years we have taken in and rehomed over 400 unwanted Siberian huskies - less than 1% of which were bred by what we would regard as ethical breeders.

All the dogs we take in are pre-assessed and are then fostered by one of our volunteers for a period during which they receive a more thorough assessment. After assessment, we try to find the most appropriate home for the dog amongst our adoption applicants. All dogs are speyed/neutered/vaccinated/chipped before they are rehomed and this represents our biggest source of expenditure. The only exceptions to the neutering rule would be due to age or medical circumstances, and in these cases the new owners have to sign a contract promising to have the neutering done when appropriate.

Luckily, Siberian Huskies are an incredibly resilient breed, so that even dogs which have suffered severe trauma tend to recover in a relatively short period of time.

Kira, for example was strung up in a tree and beaten with a baseball bat by her owner's ex-partner, leaving her with broken legs and jaw. She wouldn't go near a man for over a month.









Mowgli was found chained to an open sewer (his only source of "food and drink") but recovered to make a fantastic pet.









Sasha needed almost £2000 of medical treatment before she was fit enough to be rehomed.









Blue was totally malnourished and it took a great deal of TLC before he was healthy enough for rehoming.









This poor boy had been badly burned along his back









Some unfortunately don't make it. Lily's system had been so badly compromised by early malnutrition that despite loads of TLC and vet care, she died after we had been fostering her for a month.









Luckily most of the dogs we take in don't have any traumas at all and rehome without any issues at all. 
For more information, check out our website - Home for www.huskywelfare.org.uk

Mick


----------



## JSR

I'd like to add that not all rescues are 'problem' dogs. 4 out of my 6 are wonderful, friendly, easy dogs (and the 2 that aren't I specifically kept myself because I knew I could cope with their 'issues') and hand on heart the majority I foster are the same. Of course you can and do get dogs with serious behavioural issues but any good rescue will certainly not rehome those to just anyone. Contry to popular belief most dogs have ended up in rescue due to owners excuses : lack of time, working issues, moving house, new babies (god I just love that old chestnut) and of course the old favourite ..allergies, and not because of aggression or behaviour. A good rescue will assess a dogs behaviour and training levels and will ensure all details are clearly stated to any prospective owner. In my experience most of the standard behavioural issues are easily sorted out with a couple of simple things, EXERCISE and routine. It really isn't rocket science to offer a rescue dog a home, most are their because of absolutely no fault of their own and just need a chance to shine.

Don't be scared by a home check, it's just a dog lover coming round for a quick visit and a chat. Believe me we REALLY want you to pass the HC and we'll do pretty much anything to ensure that you do. The main requirement is basic knowledge and understanding of owning a dog, a garden that isn't open onto the M6, and all family members to be on board with owning a dog.


----------



## Cleo38

JSR said:


> I'd like to add that not all rescues are 'problem' dogs. 4 out of my 6 are wonderful, friendly, easy dogs (and the 2 that aren't I specifically kept myself because I knew I could cope with their 'issues') and hand on heart the majority I foster are the same.


I agree with the above post. My dog was a rescue for Wood Green Animal Shelter & he is proving to be a brilliant dog! He is my first dog & I couldn't have asked for a better one. He is friendly, loving, playful, easy going, willing to learn, etc - he's fitted in so well. I was expecting all sorts of behavioural problems after I bought him home but there has been none.
I did look for a long time to find a suitable dog that would fit in with our lifestyles as me & my OH both work full time (although my sister visits Toby in the day for walks & cuddles) we couldn't get a dog that suffered if s/he was left alone or was very energetic as it wouldn't have been fair.
Toby was used to living with cats (we have 2), his previous owners worked so he was used to being on his own so after an interview with us asking alot of questions as well as the staff at the resuce centre we all agreed that he was the perfect dog for us.


----------



## goodvic2

Thanks for all the replies x


----------



## lucysnewmum

would like to add my story to this thread!

i am a foster carer for POUNDPUPPY RESCUE here in Dorset. visit the website 
Pound Puppy Dog Rescue, Poole, Dorset, UK for full details of the work done by the lovely Jane.

my foster charge Stella (the Staffy ? x) is a shining example of the loving, kind nature of Staffys who sadly have fallen out of favour through bad press! there are many in rescues due to overbreeding by greedy people who just wanted to make a quick £ or 2 and have then found out that they cannot sell the puppies. all this little girl craves is human contact. she loves everyone and all other creatures including cats! and anyone who thinks that all staffys are aggressive should take a look at my photos!

:thumbup:


----------



## PedigreeUK

My own dog is a rescue - from the Labrador Rescue Trust. The charity were brilliant when we adopted her - they asked us lots of questions about what we were looking for in a dog and what kind of home we could offer. Then they picked out a dog they thought might be suitable for us - we met Wispa and decided she was the one! :thumbup:

So I'd say trust the advice from staff and volunteers at the rescue home - they've got lots of experience placing dogs, and they know which dogs are likely to suit which homes. Or they might offer to call you when a suitable dog comes up.

If you're wondering whether adopting a dog is right for you, then as part of Pedigree's adoption drive campaign, we've got a quiz you can try out to check you've considered what's involved.
Adoption Tool | Adopt a dog | Pedigree Adoption Drive UK

Happy rescuing!

Janet

Community Manager
Pedigree


----------



## fudgethenudge

Hi am new to this site but would like to let you know about the wonderful world of retired greyhounds. These dogs make fantastic pets (although some but not all cannot live with small furry creatures) they are literally happy with 2 20 min walks a day and a nice comfy couch to lay on. They thrive on being in a home after having spent the first 4 - 5 years of their lives racing around a track chasing a pretend hare but love nothing more than a nice sofa to spread out on. It is a total myth that they need loads of walks and my 2 dogs only cost me approximately £6 per week to feed (excluding treats of course) so are very inexpensive to keep as well. Dog insurance only costs me £23 per month for both of them so hey think about it ADOPT A GREYHOUND. I had never even considered them until we lost our beloved pet 2 years ago and saw a news item on local tv and then we though why not have a look and hey presto 3 days later along came Fudge (after stringent home checks first though) and then 3 months later Ronnie came along. One word of advise is that 1 is great but they are definitely better off in pairs.:thumbup:


----------



## blkdragon666

hi my wife & i have just rescued a 5month old showtype female cocker spaniel,its so rewarding to both the pup & ourselves,she has a coulpe of minor problems but with a little training she will come good,i feel u get a better bond & more trust when you rescue a dog of any breed,we are so happy that our pup poppy will have a good happy life.


----------



## PurpleCrow

My old dog Cassie was a rescue - other than a mild skin problem when we first got her she was a wonderful dog, friendly, loyal and very affectionate. Personally I wouldnt buy a puppy from a breeder, always going to opt for the rescue doggies!

I'm (fingers crossed) going to be starting volunteering at a local dogs home, got the application filled out - just need to send it off!


----------



## tinamary

Nearly all of my animals are rescues and Tilly my little cav came to me from this very site.
I rescue cage birds. It has been a passion of mine for years. The thought that there are birds out there that have never been allowed out of a cage all there life and some of them cannot fly when they come to me.
I am a homechecker for many tears. I think any way of helping a dog or any animal find a new caring home is well worth the effort for a few hours when needed.


----------



## BasenjiBaby

I got both mine from Dogs Aid Society Scotland for £50 each, that's they're set price no matter the breed & they cover the cost of neutering/microchipping/vaccinations (at the vet of your choice). 
They carry out a home check & leave you with the dog for 2 weeks (with food, toys, leads etc) to make sure you're BOTH compatible before you pay a penny. Both my dogs are fantastic (a Basenji mix & a Boxer X American Bulldog) & I'd recommend them to anyone in Scotland.:thumbup:


----------



## Diesle's mammy.

Hi all i go tmy DDB diesle from this animal sanctuary in october last year.He is a briliant dog and many that go into this kennels are brilliant dogs to.
Heres a link to the web-site

Animal Concern Cumbria - West Branch


----------



## petcoach

I have rehomed dogs from rescue centres for over thirty years and I have never had a problem dog. I have, however, had dogs with problems but never one I couldn't handle with a bit of patience.

I chose my present dog because she was the dog who didn't jump up and beg to be let out of her kennel. I found out that she had been used in a puppy farm and then spent a year in two RSPCA centres but nobody wanted her because she had a big flabby stomach and was a Staffie / Mastiff cross. As she was a RSPCA sponsored dog she was about to be put down, and that decided me. I took her home and in the nine months we have had her, Hannah has proven to be a sheer joy! She is wonderful with my grandchildren who absolutely adore her and when my cat recently had an operation for cancer and had to wear a buster collar, guess who kept washing her and keeping her company.

To anyone thinking about rehoming - stop thinking and do it! It is one of the most rewarding things you can do. There may be issues you will have to deal with, but if you buy a new puppy you will end up with puddles on the floor, so dog ownership is always one of give and take. 

If you live in or near to South West Essex, do visit Hillside Kennels in Waltham Abbey which works in partnership with the RSPCA to protect and rehome dogs. 

Sue


----------



## Jonansi

I have fostered dogs for the NASA trust and currently foster dogs for CARE UK. I have fostered a variety of breeds and cross breeds and have never had a dog who has been a 'problem dog' (whatever that means!) The dogs have had different backgrounds: some from owners who can no longer look after them (mostly due to unexpected ill health) and some found as strays. Many of the dogs backgrounds are unknown and they need love, confidence building and to be gently taught an understanding of acceptible behavour, as with any dog in a new home really. It must be remembered that all dogs, like us humans, are individuals and have their own personalities and habits, wherever they come from and whatever background they come from. 
And, yes, I do get attached to every dog I foster and shed a tear when they are adopted and find their 'forever home' but at the same time it is wonderful to know they will have a happy life.


----------



## Jonansi

Oh..and I forgot to add that only one other foster carer will foster staffy's which is such a shame because each staffy I have fostered have been wonderful, friendly, playful and house trained. I never thought I would have said that before fostering a staffy for the first time 4 years ago.


----------



## Vicki_journalist

I have a labrador who is the best dog in the world! Yes I had some issues with her biting me a lot on walks, but with persistance and crossed fingers we seems we have got past them!! She has a beautiful nature and was rescued from Batterseas Dogs Home aged 6 months.

I always wanted a dog but refuse to pay for one when there are so many out there who need our help. 

Good luck!

Vicki


----------



## Danielle P

I would like to add, so many people think there are only 'mongrels' or crossbreeds at rescues. 

I have seen some of the most stunning dogs in rescues. There are all sorts, pedigrees, small and large and a lot have puppies too. 

There are so many needing homes, theres no reason not to go to a rescue centre. Rescue dogs make some of the most loving, loyal dogs. 

Many Tears in Llanelli are a brilliant rescue. They take a lot of the ex breeding dogs in and they are absolutely beautiful as they look at you with their glazed over eyes trying to work out whether to trust you or not and when they do give you their trust and come over to you to lick you, its heart warming. 

Also, Large Breed Dog rescue is a very good rescue in Kent.


----------



## angel_nw

i have recently rescued a dog in northern ireland and was slightly dissapointed bout the lack of checks......
i went into the dog pound
was told to look round
i then saw the dog i wished to take home
i wasnt allowed to walk the dog or touch the dog untill i had signed for ownership??? (luckily i have experience of the breed..american akita)
i signed few forms he was microchipped i paid the £25 fee for the dog and licence
then left
i was never asked if i had a gardn (wich i do a very large one).
i was never asked if i had children (wich i have 3)
they couldnt tell me the age of the dog (wich i had an idea of and was confirmed by vet this morning)
i really did think ore checks should have been made or at least questions of common sense asked.
Iam just happy PRIDE now has a safe home and was given to somebody inexperienced it upsets me to think he could have been placed in the wrong hands.


----------



## lucysnewmum

angel_nw said:


> i have recently rescued a dog in northern ireland and was slightly dissapointed bout the lack of checks......
> i went into the dog pound
> was told to look round
> i then saw the dog i wished to take home
> i wasnt allowed to walk the dog or touch the dog untill i had signed for ownership??? (luckily i have experience of the breed..american akita)
> i signed few forms he was microchipped i paid the £25 fee for the dog and licence
> then left
> i was never asked if i had a gardn (wich i do a very large one).
> i was never asked if i had children (wich i have 3)
> they couldnt tell me the age of the dog (wich i had an idea of and was confirmed by vet this morning)
> i really did think ore checks should have been made or at least questions of common sense asked.
> Iam just happy PRIDE now has a safe home and was given to somebody inexperienced it upsets me to think he could have been placed in the wrong hands.


good for you and i am glad it worked out for you and your dog.
most of the pounds in ireland have a 7 day destruction policy. if the owner doesnt claim the dog within that time they are euthenised!!!!!


----------



## petcoach

angel_nw;1668389 said:


> i have recently rescued a dog in northern ireland and was slightly dissapointed bout the lack of checks......
> i went into the dog pound
> was told to look round
> i then saw the dog i wished to take home
> i wasnt allowed to walk the dog or touch the dog untill i had signed for ownership??? (luckily i have experience of the breed..american akita)
> i signed few forms he was microchipped i paid the £25 fee for the dog and licence
> then leftI find this shocking, particularly as Akitas are such a unique breed. I can understand that some rehoming centres are desperate to rehome their dogs, but prospective dog owners must be checked before being allowed to rehome.
> 
> I work with prospective dog owners, offering workshops or phone coaching for families and individuals considering adoption. They must understand their responsibilities as pet owners before they adopt. Often children want a dog but their parents fear that the novelty will soon wear off. My role is to make the whole family realise that taking on a dog is a ten or fifteen year project. It will need care when the family is on holiday, when there is snow on the ground (who will walk it?), when it is ill and when it wants to play - and you do not - whose needs will come first?
> 
> The more checks completed before a dog is adopted, the more likely its rehoming will be successful. Unfortunately, a lot of people feel the questions and the homechecks are intrusive and they prefer to rely on places like gumtree and vivastreet, where there are no checks - just money changing hands, which cannot be right.


----------



## tosca

We have two dogs, one a lab bitch, re-homed when the owner's boyfriend didn't like dogs, and later we found the owner had been put in hospital by her OH. This probably explains why a dog who seems to have seen it all, is ace at shows (she was shown before we had her) and an absolute darling, can take or leave strangers....but leave them if they smoke, is terrified of banging doors, firewoks (doesn't mind guns) and shouting. She was three when we got her.

Puppy bitch came from lab rescue at eight weeks old. A lad bought her as a pedigree lab(she's a cross) but parents didn't want her, then passed to a friend who's terrier attacked her, from there to rescue...all that in (maybe) 8 weeks. She was very tiny and might have been younger.


----------



## angel_nw

quote]I find this shocking, particularly as Akitas are such a unique breed. I can understand that some rehoming centres are desperate to rehome their dogs, but prospective dog owners must be checked before being allowed to rehome.

I work with prospective dog owners, offering workshops or phone coaching for families and individuals considering adoption. They must understand their responsibilities as pet owners before they adopt. Often children want a dog but their parents fear that the novelty will soon wear off. My role is to make the whole family realise that taking on a dog is a ten or fifteen year project. It will need care when the family is on holiday, when there is snow on the ground (who will walk it?), when it is ill and when it wants to play - and you do not - whose needs will come first?

The more checks completed before a dog is adopted, the more likely its rehoming will be successful. Unfortunately, a lot of people feel the questions and the homechecks are intrusive and they prefer to rely on places like gumtree and vivastreet, where there are no checks - just money changing hands, which cannot be right.[/QUOTE]

i compleatly agree i had id with me for proof of adress my passport n drivers licence for proof of who i was but none of it was asked for!!!
for all they know i could have been banned fro having pets for life 
luckily for pride he has a loving family with us and great gardens and walked. he is feeling sorry for himself as he was at the vets for castration 
but sure he will feel better in the next day or so :thumbup:


----------



## crosscairn

I also live in Northern Ireland and I got my cairn from a dog pound. My experience was different from Angel's - I had to get a letter from my landlady giving me permission to have him, they knew his background and they were thorough in asking me about mine. I got mine from Carrickfergus dog pound.

I got him at the start of May. He was sixth months old at the time and I was his third owner. He has had some random behaviour (see my post about scratching carpet!) and at times he has tested my patience to the max, but I dont ever regret getting a rescue dog.


----------



## fleurtess

I do home checks before placing a puppy with a family or couple. The things I am looking for is a garden that is neat, clean and secure. I also do home visits to see the children that are in the home. After a tragic placement I will not place a puppy in a home with unruly children or with parents who have a severe problem with a child. One learns by one's mistakes and I have learnt a very sad but vaulable lesson about young children. Having said that I have placed puppy's in homes with well behaving sweet small children and all was well. I did have one very funny incident when I told the people who had come to see a puppy that I would be doing a home check, the lady in question went up the wall and was indignant about having a home check done. They didn't get a puppy I never allow two puppies to go to a home from the same litter.

I will always take a puppy back no matter after how many years if things go wrong for that family. No recriminations, no prying into their affairs, the little dog simply comes home and in some cases it is to a forever home here. 

I once rescued a Border Collie and he hated my husband and when my husband got up the dog would try to bar his way to where ever he was going. This was not working as my husband is a gentle soul. I phoned the rescue place and told them of the problem and did they have any help available? I was curty told to bring the dog back and was treated very rudely by the two women at the rescue centre. I don't think this was the right way to treat anyone. I then rescued a Catalan Sheepdog puppy of 8 months. I was given lots of advice on how to handle her and she is a delight to us. I now have two catalans as a result of this. We call them our bark-a-lot on legs


----------



## angel_nw

crosscairn said:


> I also live in Northern Ireland and I got my cairn from a dog pound. My experience was different from Angel's - I had to get a letter from my landlady giving me permission to have him, they knew his background and they were thorough in asking me about mine. I got mine from Carrickfergus dog pound.
> 
> I got him at the start of May. He was sixth months old at the time and I was his third owner. He has had some random behaviour (see my post about scratching carpet!) and at times he has tested my patience to the max, but I dont ever regret getting a rescue dog.


isnt it strange it was different for us both. i to got my dog pride from carrickfergus.


----------



## petcoach

fleurtess said:


> I do home checks before placing a puppy with a family or couple. The things I am looking for is a garden that is neat, clean and secure.
> 
> Hope you don't mind my commenting on this, but if a garden is neat that could mean the owner might be unwilling to allow their dog into the garden, especially once it starts digging it up, or leaving brown patches on the lawn.
> 
> In my work with people thinking about rehoming or a new adopter, I find they often have no idea what a normal dog does, and it is surprising how often the garden comes up in our coaching sessions.
> 
> I wish rescues had more time and resources. Ideally, shelters should offer pre-adoption classes and if people are struggling with a dog's behaviour, they should be supported and offered help to understand the dog's behaviour rather than being encouraged to take it back right away. Trouble is, that the resources are not there - such a shame - for the poor dogs!
> 
> Keep up the good work!
> Sue


----------



## crosscairn

angel_nw said:


> isnt it strange it was different for us both. i to got my dog pride from carrickfergus.


It is quite strange. I took him out for a walk, mind you only to the top of the hill and back down. I saw him on the Saturday before the first bank holiday in may, I had to wait until the Tuesday to get him as the girl wanted to speak to her supervisor to make sure I was suitable.


----------



## fleurtess

Hope you don't mind my commenting on this, but if a garden is neat that could mean the owner might be unwilling to allow their dog into the garden, especially once it starts digging it up, or leaving brown patches on the lawn.

Sue[/QUOTE]

I have seen lovely gardens and when I've gone back all the flower heads were missing, the people who had the puppy didn't mind at all and thought it was rather funny. At another home the puppy would gather up all the trimmed branches and put them near her bed, this too was thought to be endearing. I do warn people that Poodle puppy's love to dig and dig they do! That has yet to stop a good home from wanting one of the pups.

Laura


----------



## eloisajr

i rescused a beagle from preloved.co.uk i did have to pay for her, and although some initial issues mainly because she wasnt trained she is our perfect dog and after a couple of months, i couldnt go anywhere without her! 

not all rescue dogs have troubles, i would definitly recommend a rehome dog to a friend :0) as you give them the life they deserve without compromise x x


----------



## Elsas mum

Hi we rescued our girl from the RSPCA 9 months ago. We travelled over 140 miles each time we visited her before we finally picked her up. And they did a home check prior and about 6 weeks after. We knew exactly what we were taking on. She didn't know her name, wasn't house trained and chewed. She still chews but were getting there. I do still have problems as she gets so nervous especially in strange places, but I suppose it takes time. She has to learn to trust us, after such a bad start. I wouldn't be without her, I really didn't understand how close a bond you can feel towards a dog as I have never had one before.
People do needs support when rescuing, I do remember being in tears once thinking she'd never get house trained, then one day it just happened. And she still follows me everywhere around the house. I've been told that after a while she will feel secure and that will stop. Any advice to us new mums is of help.


----------



## RAINYBOW

Elsas mum said:


> Hi we rescued our girl from the RSPCA 9 months ago. We travelled over 140 miles each time we visited her before we finally picked her up. And they did a home check prior and about 6 weeks after. We knew exactly what we were taking on. She didn't know her name, wasn't house trained and chewed. She still chews but were getting there. I do still have problems as she gets so nervous especially in strange places, but I suppose it takes time. She has to learn to trust us, after such a bad start. I wouldn't be without her, I really didn't understand how close a bond you can feel towards a dog as I have never had one before.
> People do needs support when rescuing, I do remember being in tears once thinking she'd never get house trained, then one day it just happened. And she still follows me everywhere around the house. I've been told that after a while she will feel secure and that will stop. Any advice to us new mums is of help.


Bless, sounds like you have your hands full. If there is specific behaviour you would like some advice on then i would recommend posting it in the Behaviour section for the best response on here


----------



## mucky_paws

We rescued out little mrs from Dogs Trust last October she is a crossbreed, with we think a collie and some wire haired terrier, but we could be wrong, anyway we were really impressed with the dogs trust, they were very careful in who can rehome but we very friendly. we had a lovely guy come over for a house visit and all he looked at was the garden being secure.

I would recommend rescuing to anyone, as long as they have the time to commit to a rescue, Roxy was not a fan of other dogs when we first had her, however with alot of patience and har work she now lives with a little brother, and they are inseperable!! she has been and still is hard work but SO rewarding, we wouldn't change our little family for the world!

There are so many brilliant dogs out there who need homes and all the rescue centres are doing a fantastic job so if you have the space and time for a dog, I vote rescue all the way!


----------



## Mmarie

goodvic2 said:


> Hi
> 
> I would like a sticky for advice on rescuing.
> 
> It is beneficial for people who are considering it, to know where to turn to. People naturally assume that all rescue's have issues and that all you can get are staffys.
> 
> We have many members on here who do home checks,dog walking, rehoming, and even some who assist in running them.
> 
> Please can you share your invaluable knowledge and help provide advice to people who are considering it?
> 
> Please do not turn this into a debate, this is for informational purposes only.
> 
> thanks for your time x


I am new to this site and just had to register when i was reading the comments about the City Dogs Home but cannot find where the chat is and i don't no how to go about finding it so that i can put my opinion in PLEASE can some one help me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mmarie

Please can someone help me find the chat about the city dogs home i'm lost already!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## billysmum

I have two rescue dogs however one is a staff and the other is a staff cross, but they are the most lovable dogs you could ask for and are great with my 3 year old son. I got my first rescue dog 4 and a half years ago she was around 1 year old, the minute i saw her in the centre i fell in love with her, however someone else had her booked, but when the centre went to do the homecheck they had failed because their garden wasnt secure, they then came out to my house, felt more like an interrogation at the time but in hindsight i know it was in the dogs best interest. About six months after i brought her home a knock came to the door, it was one of the girls from the rescue centre to see how Trixie was doing, now noone mentioned to me at the time i would have a second visit from them, but i thought this was a really good way of mking sure they had givin their dogs a proper good loving home. A few months ago me and my partner discussed having another dog so we had a look on the website and seen a few we both liked so i rang up the rescue centre to see if it would be ok of we brought our dog down to see how the other dogs would get on with her, we walked a few different breeds but it wasnt to be, Trixie is such a playful dog and loves human company and the company of other dogs, but the dogs we liked were aggressive towards her and having a three year old child i didnt want a dog that snapped if he or Trixie got too playful. Then i spotted a staff pup, he was 8 months old, so i took him for a walk with Trixie and they hit it off immediately, he was very stressed out with the surroundings and the centre wanted him out of there as soon as possible and told me because i had got my other dog there and she was well cared for i could have him home that night. They knew i wasnt prepared to have another dog home that night as i had only gone down to have a look around and to see how my dog got on with some of theirs, but it felt good that they trusted me to take little Dudley home that night. So it was straight to Pets At Home on the way back to the house so that felt like he was part of the family right away.
The rescue centre where i got my dogs have them microchipped, vaccinated, wormed, fleaed and neutered and they also have a policy where if for some reason you cannot keep the animal you must return it to them.
If i am ever getting another dog, it will definitely be a rescue dog, after all you cant change the world by rescuing one animal but for that one animal you are changing its world.


----------



## goodvic2

billysmum said:


> If i am ever getting another dog, it will definitely be a rescue dog, after all you cant change the world by rescuing one animal but for that one animal you are changing its world.


WOW , what a lovely statement.

Good on you!

I volunteer as a dog walker for my local staffy rescue, and they are just the most lovable dogs.

x


----------



## NicoleW

I'd love to do volunteer work at a rescue centre, grooming, bathing, walking, basic training, cuddles, anything! 

I am after another dog, just got a puppy and we're talking now about getting another dog to keep him company, he came from a house with alot of dogs and I think he needs a bit more than just him in the house. He's well behaved, we've not had any accidents in the house for a few days, and we're starting obedience classes. Currently looking at local rescue's for dog or puppies, preferably female as I've heard they will get along better, my pup is a male.

Hard to find one that's tolerant of young children, and dogs and cats, but I keep searching! Determined to get a rescue one


----------



## PedigreeUK

Good for you Nicole! Hope you find a suitable dog.

Janet


----------



## goodvic2

NicoleW said:


> I'd love to do volunteer work at a rescue centre, grooming, bathing, walking, basic training, cuddles, anything!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Check out your local centres. They always need volunteers. I love walking the staffs because it gives me exercise, gets me out the house and is so worthwhile.
> 
> x


----------



## holly1

We got our dog from Dogs Trust, in Roden,Shropshire.
They do assessments,which is great.
One tip,take all the family and any other dogs you have,or they wont let you adopt.
The home check is very friendly,they just check the garden really,to make sure its secure.So get a safe fence before you set your heart on a dog.
The hard work is done,when you collect re;health check and neutering,vaccination,micro chipping.They give you a lesson on training your dog,so you can get the best out of them,and look after them properly.
Here is our baby, Milo


----------



## Sandysmum

when I got Jet from Manchester dogs home I was a bit surprised that they didn't do a home check, but they did ask a lot of questions. they said he was about four when I got him. he is the gentlest, and cleverest dog I have ever owned.
If you are thinking of getting a rescue dog in the Manchester area please give the dog's home at Harpurhey a visit. It's not one of the new style homes and although the people who work there do everything they can, it's always crowded. 
giving a dog a second chance at a good life can only be a good thing!!


----------



## Guest

I got my Molly from Allsorts dog rescue, many different dogs to suit your lifestyle and preference. Really friendly, and there to help. Lovely people and informative - exactly what we wanted from a rescue and more!!

Allsorts Dog Rescue

Take a look at some of the dogs that are on their website, all lovely, and all looking for forever, loving homes xx


----------



## shibby

Rescue dogs all the way! 

 I really enjoyed reading your post billysmum. I wholeheartedly agree, when trained well, Staffordshires make for excellent family pets, they're lovable, gregarious and love human company. I get very annoyed with people who talk about staffs like they're some sort of inherently evil dog. You can very rarely blame the dog when it has not been socialised or loved. When I was younger, I always knew them to be softies, but what's going on with them is a complete travesty and unfortunately nothing was done in time to stop so many of them living horrible lives then being PTS. They should be sympathised with not shunned. I'd rescue them all if I could 

xxx


----------



## Mr Kipling

We wanted a dog for ages and finally took the plunge when we both changed jobs, my wife now works from home and I work 5 mins away so can pop home at lunchtime. There was never any doubt that we would adopt a rescue, why pay for a dog when so many need loving homes. Sookie is a 3 yeaar old Whippet/ GSD cross and has had a tough life before we got her. She had been at the shelter for 3 months and was still underweight when we got her. The previous owners had left her in the garden all day whilst at work and they had never walked her. She was so frustrated she had been jumping a 6 foot high fence to get out. They misunderstood this as being a bad dog and punished her eventually taking her to the shelter.

We do have issues in that she does not get along with other dogs, we have to keep her on a lead when out walking and have her on a 8 metre extending lead on the beach otherwise she would attack other dogs. We've done 6 months of training classes and this hasn't improved so I guess we are stuck with it. In all other situations she is adorable, kids, visitors everyone else except dogs. I figure this is either she was never socialised with dogs or that exposure to so many other dogs in the shelter having previously never met any disturbed her.

We both love her to bits, my wife is away for a few days and I got up this morning needing some affection, a play and cuddle with Sook made me feel miles better. I will never be without a dog and they will always be rescues. Personally I don't get the "must have a pedigree" thing at all, but that's just me.

I really think that every prospective dog owner should have to attend a course teaching them the basics of owning a dog, even for a morning as there are so many idiots who buy a dog and don't understand why they do certain things - there are no bad dogs, only bad owners.


----------



## sherbert dip

Hi there,

I've just been approved by Many Tears to rehome a dog :thumbup: 

I have reserved a little Jack Russel dog. Going to meet him on Sunday to see if my girlie likes him. He has been with a fosterer for a few weeks and I was able to speak to her on the phone to discuss his temperament/house habits and was surprised to hear that he seems to be really well adjusted. I think the most important thing is to be totally realistic about what you are able to take on.

I live in rented accomodation= it would be very difficult to have a destructive dog.

I work full time but take my dog to work with me= wouldn't be able to have a dog that is terrified of meeting people. 

I often look after another Jack Russel bitch who is a grumpy madame= couldn't have anything aggressive/confrontational. 

have a 12yr old Submissive Jack russel who believes she is a princess= couldn't have anything that would run her ragged/bully her.

Yes an awfull lot of asks!!!! But yet I still found a rescue that fits the bill 

Here's hoping we bring him home on Sunday! And if not there are so many dogs out there desperate for homes, we'll keep looking.


----------



## nfp20

I'm sure its been mentioned before but the breed rescues attached to each of the kennel club breeds are worth looking at if you are interested in a specific breed. The bonus about them is that they know their breed, they know which dogs will fit with which people and will be doing their best to support their specific breed.

I know the majority are inundated at the moment with dogs either already in kennels waiting for a home or with people who are waiting for their dogs to be placed.

If anyone is interested in a Weimaraner the Breed Rescue Co-Ordinator is Margarita Booker Tel: 01293 871373, Mob: 07836 789464 email is on the club website here WCGB Rescue - About along with a list of a few of the dogs currently waiting for homes. 
Please note this is not the full list as dogs change from day to day.


----------



## Hawkster

We got our puppy (Effy) from Many Tears 3 weeks ago: she had come from a loving home so she is a confident pup, and next month we will start her puppy training classes - she is very intelligent so we're looking forward to training her with the experts!

When I lived with my parents they got a rescue dog from the Margaret Green Foundation in Dorset. Ben was a collie cross who had been in kennels for a while, previously homed with a family who for some reason (no idea why) gave him up. I can honestly say he was the best dog ever and brought us a lot of happiness over the years. He was obsessed with finding sticks and loved going for long walks or helping Dad dig up the garden! He was a little nervous at first and some reactions he had suggested he had been tormented (hated elastic bands or rolled up newspapers). 

I would always go for a rescue dog - there are so many lovely dogs out there who have been unlucky through no fault of their own. My 2 cats are rescues (Cats Protection) as well and are such soft and friendly cats.


----------



## kayspack

We have always had rescues, :thumbup: Megan is my first puppy!! But back to our rescues, we have had rescues for the last 25+ years, and i cannot begin to put into words just how much enjoyment they have given to hubby and i. yes they have come with issues, but what the hell we all have issues. 


Here are a couple of my own experinces with rescues dogs, 

Bruce our rottie came from The Rottweiler rescue trust and he is has a wonderful temperment, 
Bruce was in the rescue because he had been nearly starved to death, and he weighed only about half what he should have. and because of this he ended up having to have several ops because his tummy became twisted and ended up on medication, he was still struggling to gain weigh when he came to us a year later and he was on two of them vets dry food, So i took him along to my vets, who said he needed to come off the tablets because they have bad side effects for long term use {blindness, diabetess, etc} and have Hills diet instead {they stock hills}
I have always fed raw diet to my dogs and had no problems before, when i explain this the vet looked puzzled, and said i suppose it can't hurt, and told me to reduce the tablets slowly, 

I introduced Bruce to a raw diet slowly, he gain weight and didnt need the tablets, 
and touch wood he hasnt had any digestion problems since.
He has his issues, he is not an over Sociable chap with other male dogs, and he has a long list of things he don't like eg. hoovers, mops, tractors, rain flying things 
But of course we are still working on some of the issues and hopefully we will work it out, at least for Bruces sake
I love him to bits, and wouldnt be without him


and then there is our Poppy she is a springer Spaniel, she was as nutty as a bunch of frogs, her previous owners basically couldnt cope, she practically ate most of their house, Thankfully the only chewing, we have experienced is a few socks and some dog toys, occasionally she will pinch a wooden spoon, book, etc,

Poppy spent most of her time with her previous owners inside a crate, she was only allowed a very small area of garden, because she squashed the plants, also she had to wear a muzzle most of the time because they said she barked a lot. We havent experienced the barking problem at all.

She also wasnt being walked regularly, only at the weekends, but she loves her walks and now she can be let off the lead for a run about as she responds well to being recalled, although afterwards she requires a lot of grooming to clean her up, as she is very good at getting muddy, she ploughs through bramble bushes, and comes out the other end with twigs etc stuck to her,

When Poppy first came to us she was very hyperactive, {no surprising there  } the first thing I did was change her diet from a dried complete food to tripe and terrier meal, it really seemed to make a big difference, I am convince, like children dogs should not have e numbers and colours etc. 

Poppy has a perfect temperament with people, she loves everyone she meets, however some other animals are a problem, and she has killed several chickens when she first arrived, and now always requires supervision when she is around them, but it is improving, she seems to take great pleasure in hunting, if not kept in check. This also can be a problem when she is off the lead, as she will hunt bunnies, game birds, etc

When Poppy first came to us she hated being groomed, {thats an understatement} the first time I got a brush and comb out she showed me her teeth, it has taken a while for her to trust me, but now she is first in the queue and seems to enjoy being groomed. 
Poppy likes to play ball, but she is not very good at giving the ball back. She likes to play tug of war with Bruce, and usually wins, although he has a weigh advantage.

I was told when we decided to take Poppy on by her previous owners that you cannot cuddle her, she is not a cuddly dog, well believe me Poppy is very cuddly and enjoys the attention without a doubt, and has won a big place in my heart.


----------



## CAstbury

I am a volunteer for Labrador Rescue South East and Central - we assess every dog thoroughly and do home visits and ask lots of questions of prospective owners. As some people have already said - it is important that everyone in the household wants a dog and realises the commitment they are taking on. Obtaining a dog is the easy bit - it is the exercise and welfare that is the time consuming and expensive bit.

Most dogs that I have re-homed have been due to financial hardship, family breakdown or people waking up and realising that they don't have the time for the dog.

However I am shocked at the number of prospective owners who, because we cant find a SUITABLE dog for their situation, go out and buy a puppy.

Isn't it better to wait a few weeks and get the right dog?


----------



## alibescat

Both my dogs have issues but its about time and commitment.
Cassie White German Shepherd we found online advert to rehome as the current owner didnt want her - she was not big enough !! We collected her from their home where they had 6 giant germans and this little white one she seemed so loving - once she settled in we saw her other dark side and this is our fault for taking a dog from another owner - they told us only her good bits. We have had her almost 4 years now and shes the best dog ever but we cant have her off lead around new dogs in the park so we have grown eyes in the back of our head, shes great at home with cats other dog and visitors but she will always be one to watch and never 100% trusted but we love her so much its a small price to pay. With time understanding and training she has gone from being a trained nasty guard dog to a lovely pet.

Our other dog Doberman cross Weimaraner Paddy is BONKERS. We had him from a puppy and couldnt really leave him with anyone hes such hard work - attention, cuddles and belly tickles all day long and walks boy he could sleep on a treadmill if I let him.

We love our dogs and think resue or puppy its about the owners and knowing you have to have Calm, consistant approach, bags of time, a safe garden and few pairs of walking shoes and wellies.

I really dont understand anyone who gets a dog and gives it up - They are our family.

I say look at good rescue centres not the big one we all know cause their policies are total tripe IMO - They said no to me having a resue cat due to the breed of dog I own but and I have 2 cats 2 dogs and they are the healthiest best fed walked loved pets I know and want for nothing ! My Dobe cross is so soft he has never hurt the cats how can they form such bias opinions they never even met him !


----------



## stick

couldnt agree more with the people supporting staffords in here. they are in my opinion the most loving, happy-go-lucky pet you can have. they are generally healthy, long lived and adaptable to any environment. BAD PEOPLE GIVE THEM A BAD NAME!!

i have 2 "rescue" patterdale terriers. only mine didnt come from rescue centres, the 1st was more urgent, a friend of mine got a call from a woman he knew saying "if you want my dog come and get him before i kill him" we got there and his throat was bleeding and she was chasing him around. he was covered in cigarette burns and had been abused because the woman's husband left her and he was his dog, so she took it out on the dog for over a year.

the second one i saw advertised online and it didnt read right. they also dint appear right when i got there. she was covered in scars and had cuts on her back which were just healing but scabby still. they mentioned they'd had a staffy who now lived with the in-laws. which between the lines said, the staffy gave her a hiding and he's gone to my mothers while we get rid of this one. she was super defensive with my dogs to bigin with and we had some fights, and she flinched whenever you moved, and hid when she could see an escape route, telling me she was probably beaten too among other tendencies which have disappeared with soft handling.

both had their issues when i got them, especially defensive aggression, and i have no doubt that they'd have likely been put down because of the intensity of this if theyd have ended up in rescue places. but both are reasonably well balanced now. or enough so for me anyway. that is to say they are still "characterful" 

thinking about what just my 2 had to go through before i got them breaks my heart. so i cannot imagine what a lot of the dogs in rescue centres have been through. and despite the best efforts of the centres, kennels isnt the right environment for a dog. they need homes! 

i feel pretty strongly that they can be too fussy about rehoming dogs. our local centre refused me because i was a student, despite the fact i already had one dog who was well fed, well excercised and healthy. i even offered to bring him there and let prospective new dog meet him before having to come live with us. but no. i was refused adamantly. 

yes, homes need to be vetted, but with common sense as opposed to rigid rules. so what if the garden isnt secure? mine isnt, but my dogs dont go off the lead. doesnt mean they dont get the excercise they need or are in danger. 

if more common sense was employed and less red tape, more dogs would find the homes they deserve!

another thing keeping the homes well stocked is the "minimum donation" required by lots of them to adopt a dog. ive seen many asking for £150 upwards. why are there lots of collies and staffs in there? because you can buy their puppies for less than adopting a dog! yes they need to make ends meet, but a donation towards feeding the animals in their care should be enough. do you want the dogs to be happy or not?

obviously that is not aimed at all rescue centres as i know a lot do their best by the dog and make no money whatsoever. but there are undeniably some who do it for profit and not for the benefit of the dog


----------



## [email protected]

Hi, I've recently taken in a border collie from the Blue Cross. We've had her for 3 months and she is now 9 months old and an absolute delight. She has fitted in with family life so well. We had home visits and introductions to do with our other dog and then had to have her spayed as part of the conditions but it all went very smoothly and we are so glad we have her now.:thumbup:


----------



## goodvic2

[email protected] said:


> Hi, I've recently taken in a border collie from the Blue Cross. We've had her for 3 months and she is now 9 months old and an absolute delight. She has fitted in with family life so well. We had home visits and introductions to do with our other dog and then had to have her spayed as part of the conditions but it all went very smoothly and we are so glad we have her now.:thumbup:


Good on you hon. x


----------



## Val001

If you live in the Tonbridge/Paddock Wood area Viking Oak is very good. I got my last dog from there and my colleague has recently got her Jack Russell from there.

If you live in Hertfordshire we got ours from Normandale Kennels who re-home dogs with no ID from pounds etc who would otherwise be destroyed. They are near Bishops Stortford.


----------



## Cleo38

My two (both from Wood Green Animal Shelter) have been amazing & have changed my life for the better.

Roxy (our new addition) although lovely, tends to get a bit over excited when she's on the lead & sees other dogs. Wood Green have been fantastic & as I've said I'd like a bit of help with this, have already sorted out some sessions with a behaviourist for me. It's something we will have to work at but I'm confident that this will start to improve.

I can't believe I have 2 amazing dogs now - they're made me so happy!!!


----------



## dhunter

goodvic2 said:


> Hi
> 
> I would like a sticky for advice on rescuing.
> 
> It is beneficial for people who are considering it, to know where to turn to. People naturally assume that all rescue's have issues and that all you can get are staffys.
> 
> We have many members on here who do home checks,dog walking, rehoming, and even some who assist in running them.
> 
> Please can you share your invaluable knowledge and help provide advice to people who are considering it?
> 
> Please do not turn this into a debate, this is for informational purposes only.
> 
> thanks for your time x


What a great topic! We recently rescued a doggie and were so fortunate to adopt one fantastic mature canine. We used the following successful strategy:

1. We let our friends and family know we were looking to adopt an Akita.
(we found our family addition through a friend of a friend who was looking to rehome an akita canine)
2. We took our time to meet and ask questions about the history and health and behavioral challenges. We met a number of canine owners/caregivers before we met and adopted our dog.

3. Sometimes your ideal companion may appear in less conventional places. By letting our friends know we were looking, we were able to meet an exceptional creature who has stolen our hearts. This afforded us a little more time to prepare and to ask questions and get to know the former family and their companion.

4. Older dogs are great for the hopelessly lazy...(like us) who adore the cuteness of puppies but really lack the tenacity to deal with the initial care and training required to raise a well behaved dog. Our adopted dog is 7 years old and bonded with us immediately. There is no chewing, incessant barking, destructive behaviors, house-training issues. This sweetie an hold 'it' all night. We just let her out in the morning. She is tidy, sweet and neat in matters of toileting.


----------



## helenaldin

I've only ever rescued puppies. I'm nervous about rescuing a large dog as I have children and without knowing how the dog grew up (abuse, neglect), I'd be scared to have it around my family.

I'm happy to have read some of the other comments on this forum, though. Its put my mind at ease...if only a little bit more.


----------



## billie jo

Don't be scared about rescuing adult dogs - not all dogs go into rescues where they're previous backgrounds are unknown. There's a variety of reasons why dogs end up at rescue centres, marriage break ups, people moving, all sorts of reasons really. If its a good rescue centre they wouldn't want to pair up a dog and a owner who would not be suited to each other. The dog will be monitored first before he/she goes to their new home. The stray pounds don't however have this luxuary - they have to get them in and out pretty darn quickly! Years ago I used to home check for the RSPCA - I would always make sure that someone was home with the dog and it would not be left for long hours by itself, the garden was secured, I would like to meet all the members of the family, I would ask where the dog was going to be kept, enquiries about previous animals and which vets they had used. Do you know what would weirdly set alarm bells off for me - if a house was absolutely immaculate - dogs and kids make mess!


----------



## bobbyw

What a great thread topic. Thought I would post about our new family member who has been with us for a couple of months nearly.

I had always wanted a puppy as they are solo cute and you know the history etc etc. However, when I was doing some research (been wanting a dog for about seven years) I came across some website for older dogs. They really pulled at my heart strings, no dog should find itself without a home, let alone an older one as chances are they will be in rescue longer and be overlooked.

Anyway, as someone else said, older dogs are great for lazy people! We are not lazy, we love a good long walk, but equally to chill and watch the TV. Our dog has an off switch, when he's out he'll run about etc but as soon as he is home it's sleep time. Plus, if it's raining he is no keener to go out for a walk than you are.

We were told that he had been handed in due to his previous owner losing their accommodation.

He was fully housetrained when he came, touch wood no accidents yet. We have only heard him bark once, which given next door's dog barks loads is pretty good. He has great manners, won't eat his dinner until you tell him he can and he can be left for a few hours and won't chew the house up.

All he wants is to be with his humans, and he is such a loveable chap. He has been good for us and hopefully we have been good for him.

He has totally changed my prejudice view that all rescue dogs must have a screw loose and I feel horrible for thinking that. Don't get me wrong he has a couple of things to work on, like understanding that he can't run off and play with every dog he sees, but that's hardly the end of the world and I'm sure a trainer could help with that.


----------



## shiponmiah786

they look cute


----------



## logansmum

IMO rescueing a dog is brilliant and i applaude all who have done so. 

I think you have to do research on the rescue centre BEFORE you even go and visit to make sure they are reputable.
They should do homechecks before allowing a dog to be rehomed, they should of tested the dog for essentials such as people, kids, other dogs, cats and also behavour such as herding, travel etc so they can give an honest knowledgable opinion about the dog.

I had my GSD from Ron at Sussex German Shepherd Rescue who does a fantastic job for the many dogs he rescues and is very thorough when it comes to finding the most suitable homes for his babies!


----------



## wild horses

Hi 

I have taken on rescue animals! my dog is from the RSPCA, she is my constant companion, rides in the car with me to all my horse shows, i camp in my horse float and she takes on the role of cheif sleeping bag warmer at the colder competitions

Shes is a greyhound/collie cross beautiful dog.

Also know lotd of freindd who have takem on greyhounds from adopt a grey hound. Really good program that does house checks offers support and matches you with a dog that will suit your needs

I have a SPCA cat as well whos awsome.

I also rescue horses myself, currently have 3 wild horses...google wildhorseproject 

Some of the horse rescue organisations have great programs too! kaimanawa welfare trust is a really good 1


----------



## Paula07

I do dog fostering and my permanent dogs are rescues. My Lurcher ended up in kennels as one of the children was allergic. Not all rescues have problems. He is perfect and is my best friend. My other dog is an 11 year old Pointer. He bit his owner and was due to be put to sleep. He is also absolutely fine and is very placid and laid back. 

I would always recommend a rescue dog! 

Paula


----------



## pspets

Just rescued a 8 month old pup and am so glad i did.
She's great! 
Not all rescue dogs have issues.


----------



## fleurtess

Having lost two darling Poodles in two days the house has a gaping hole where they once lived. Although I still have two little Poodles we have decided to take in a rescue. So off we went to Dumfries and Galloway rescue centre where we found Charlie, an adorable little JRT, Charlie comes home later this week and will have a loving home with a little girl who has been lost since she lost her best friends. The two Poodles and Rosa the Catalan all met Charlie and got on well with him, I have to admit that Toffee being an Apricot Mini Poodle was a little rude to Charlie and Charlie very quickly learnt to stay clear of Toffee and instead formed a friendship with Didi, the two of them played on their walk. I am sure Charlie will fit in well with us all. Rosa was very good with him and mostly ignored him, she sort of looked at me with a look that said "oh no not another little one" she is really very good with little dogs but I think she does miss having someone her own size to play with....well one day....


----------



## Miranda Luck

fleurtess said:


> Having lost two darling Poodles in two days the house has a gaping hole where they once lived. Although I still have two little Poodles we have decided to take in a rescue. So off we went to Dumfries and Galloway rescue centre where we found Charlie, an adorable little JRT, Charlie comes home later this week and will have a loving home with a little girl who has been lost since she lost her best friends. The two Poodles and Rosa the Catalan all met Charlie and got on well with him, I have to admit that Toffee being an Apricot Mini Poodle was a little rude to Charlie and Charlie very quickly learnt to stay clear of Toffee and instead formed a friendship with Didi, the two of them played on their walk. I am sure Charlie will fit in well with us all. Rosa was very good with him and mostly ignored him, she sort of looked at me with a look that said "oh no not another little one" she is really very good with little dogs but I think she does miss having someone her own size to play with....well one day....


I don't think Dumfries and Galloway have been reviewed yet! Why not share your experience on Rescue Review!?! :001_smile:


----------



## Miranda Luck

pspets said:


> Just rescued a 8 month old pup and am so glad i did.
> She's great!
> Not all rescue dogs have issues.


Sounds like yet another GREAT rescue experience! Well done for rescuing!


----------



## goodvic2

Can I also recommend Rescue Remedies - Rescue Remedies Dogs.

RR are predominantly a staffy and terrier rescue. But also have in other types of dogs.

They dont have blanket rules like the big rescue centres and although they throughly home check, each case is taken on it's merits.

As a volunteer for the rescue, i cannot speak highly enough of it!

Although based in the south of London, the rescue can be flexible for the right home!


----------



## northnsouth

I had a much better experience through Breed Rescue than a Rescue Centre.


----------



## mumtobruce

I rescued a pup from preloved.com . They are desperate for people to adopt but it turned out although desperate for a new home for the four month old staffy pup she wanted money to prove I was genuine so I gave her 300 pounds . ( He had his jabs so that cost her a lot ) I then had to buy a crate 100 pounds and then two beds 100 pounds plus tons and tons of toys etc etc etc because this pup had been to three owners before me and I truly wanted him to feel special this time. It has been hell at times and I was heartbroken at times but oh wow I think I am getting there at last . Had a trainer to the house another 98 pounds and the only reason I am telling you all of this is beware of outside costs although my god I love him so much . My old doggie died 11 months ago and to be truthful I lost so much weight plus couldn't go to bed without him so when out of the blue I read about this puppy I felt maybe he would be good for me AND HE IS GOOD FOR ME . I have him booked in for his op EEEEEK but am hoping after that his aggression will fade . All I know ios I won't give up on him and if any of you want a doggie then go for the rescued ones SO LONG AS YOU ARE CAREFUL . I am on my own so can give him all the time in the world but if you have children you need to be careful who you adopt. GOOD LUCK AND TONS OF LOVE


----------



## GingerHound

Both our cat and dog are rescue animals and they are both fantastic pets. Ginger Hound does have some issues from being born on a beach, then kept in the animal refuge for a few months, but he gets better all the time. The cat is as normal as a cat can be. 

When I see people walking round with some designer dog they have paid hundreds for, when they could have gone and got themselves a hound like mine for free, I do think I have got the best deal and I would get a rescue dog again no hesitation.


----------



## Kinski

GingerHound said:


> When I see people walking round with some designer dog they have paid hundreds for, when they could have gone and got themselves a hound like mine for free, I do think I have got the best deal and I would get a rescue dog again no hesitation.


You can get designer dogs from rescue as well, I got my wee old sheltie from a rescue, someone I walk with has a couple of dougue de bourdeaux, my sister got her Tibetan mastiff from a woman who was about to put it in rescue. When you see people with designer dogs don't just assume they come from breeders many of them don't .


----------



## daringo

Im looking to buying a cockerpoo can anyone point me in the right direction. I live in Liverpool and can travel within reason to see and collect. Many thanks


----------



## Miranda Luck

northnsouth said:


> I had a much better experience through Breed Rescue than a Rescue Centre.


Which breed rescues have you used? Why was it a better experience?
(Write a review on Rescue Review if you want to share further!) :001_smile:


----------



## Miranda Luck

daringo said:


> Im looking to buying a cockerpoo can anyone point me in the right direction. I live in Liverpool and can travel within reason to see and collect. Many thanks


Take a look at the Rescue Review directory and try the rescues first! The directory lists over 50 rescues in the North West. There could be a cockerpoo in there somewhere for you!:001_smile:


----------



## angel18

Yeah good post guys..... I like it


----------



## Miranda Luck

daringo said:


> Im looking to buying a cockerpoo can anyone point me in the right direction. I live in Liverpool and can travel within reason to see and collect. Many thanks


Hi there! Did you find a Cockerpoo? Are you know a dog owner?


----------



## doggiechew

Edinburgh Cat and Dog home are amazing, they are so patient and caring with the dogs, that I have seen. I have had Chloe 15 months now, she was terrified of her own shadow, various scars and very nervous and wouldn't eat. I worked through this with patience and rewarding everything she did that was good and ignoring bad behaviour, turning your back is my way of not acknowledging her bad behaviour and she soon learned this. She is now the most loving, sweet natured dog in the world. Still a little nervous and not too keen on the dark and I never lift my hands to her and never raise my voice and now in the process of getting another badly treated dog, we have been visiting him regularly, he and Chloe are getting on great and think we will get him home Wednesday. Chloe has given me so much love and I have learned so much also from her, we are a team and never part, she loves nothing better than a cuddle on the sofa at night and wont go anywhere without her fluffy pig, her little substitute friend I got her when she first arrived. The neighbours adore her and I have met lots of really nice dog owners in the park as Chloe has met lots of doggie friends also.

It has been an amazing and rewarding journey for both of us, but it still is not over. I hope she trusts me. She is so special and just hope the new addition can feel as safe as Chloe does.

If you can, rescue a dog or cat, just to see that wee face and those big eyes stare back is enough.


----------



## doggiechew

Well, got my wee rescue pal for Chloe, he is a nervous wreak, let me just say there was cutting, boiling water and mange involved that took forever to heal, he comes to me some times but 99.5% of the time is by Chloe's side, she is excellent with him. He copies everything she does, but last night I caught him playing with a rope toy, that was a great sign. At this point they are totally trashing my bedroom. He is a Staffi/lab cross with the shortest legs I have ever seen and the cutest face. They get on great. He loves one of the dog beds previously bought for Chloe and totally blanking the bed I bought for him (typical). He loves his walks and sticks so close to Chloe you would think they were Siamese  The Edinburgh Cat and Dog Rescue have done wonders with his wounds and hopefully both Chloe and I can work on his trust, I don't think he will ever be comfortable around people but he is getting there slowly, only been a day and lots more to go. Can't Neuter him at present because of his fear for humans, luckily Chloe is  I'm very glad he here and so is Chloe, hope to get some pictures up soon and keep you all informed of his progress :001_smile:


----------



## Hollymum

Great thread. I wish more people would consider a rescue dog before they rush off to the breeders for a pedigree.

I've just rescued a 7 year old border collie, Holly (Holly Dog Blog: Welcome) from the Blue Cross, having lost our 14 yr old rescue dog recently. Life was too empty without her so we had no hesitation in getting another dog.

What's needed for rescue dogs is patience and love, a bit like any relationship really! We're having a lot of fun getting to know Holly, and I'm hoping I can inspire others to give a rescue dog a new home by blogging and writing. Here's one article that might help those considering rehoming a dog:

Important Things To Keep In Mind When Rehoming A Rescue Dog

Keep up all the good work, fellow dog lovers.


----------



## [email protected]

Hollymum, I rescued a 6 month old border collie from the Blue Cross last year and she is absolutely gorgeous and fitted in so well with family life. It sounds like you have a lovely addition to the family too.


----------



## Miranda Luck

Hollymum said:


> I've just rescued a 7 year old border collie, Holly (Holly Dog Blog: Welcome) from the Blue Cross, .


The Blue Cross would love to know how you found the whole visit/adoption experience! When you have a minute ... please write a Rescue Review about the Blue Cross centre you rescued Holly from.

Thank you!


----------



## northnsouth

British Dalmatian Club - About the Dalmatian Walfare Scheme

I received advice after my home check and then as much follow up as I asked for.


----------



## lewis_m15

I haven't been able to read all of this thread, but want to recommend the following rescues.

The first one is amazing. It's run by a lady who collects fogs from Wales every week. When you want a dog you call her and describe what you're looking for and your lifestyle. She then selects dogs that would be suitable for you and brings them out to an area at the kennels to show you. It means that dogs aren't gawped at in cages, and also that you don't turn up intending to get a jack Russell, but fall in love with a mastiff with sad eyes!

It's called pineridge dog sanctuary and it's in ascot

The second is a breed specific rescue for shar peis. These are wonderful dogs when in the right hands. It's run by amazing people who offer tons of support and advice.

It's www.shar-pei-rescue.co.uk

Please just take a look at the website and see what you think

X


----------



## Miranda Luck

Great to hear so many people are having excellent adoptions and rescues .

PLEASE! ... if you have 5 minutes to spare, write a Rescue Review (Rescue Review) so that those considering adoption can read about your positive experiences and will see that rescues/adoption groups offer expertise, assurance, advice,support and more! :thumbsup:

And if that wasn't a good enough reason - you may win a year's supply of pet food for yourself (I mean your pet!) OR you can donate it to the rescue of your choice .


----------



## maggie pat

Hi
I am a volunteer at an animal sanctuary in northern ireland which deals mainly with horses and ponies but we also take in dogs and cats. Before volunteering I would have been very nervous about taking on a rescue dog. I now realise what wonderful pets they can make but you need time, patience, and love. I walk a staffy (never a dog I would have liked). He is such a great dog and I love him but I could not re-home him due to my home circumstances. I therefore try to spend as much time as I can with him but it is awful leaving him each time.


----------



## Goblin

I would say one of the main off putting things about getting a rescue dog is the home visit. Just the idea of this filled me with trepidation and I have to admit, put me off getting a rescue dog.

For our latest dog however we took the plunge. For us maybe it was easier than some others. We already have two dogs so it was obvious we knew the cost of dogs and the general requirements involved. We were also confident that our two dogs are well kept and happy. *To be honest I don't know why I dreaded the home visit*. The lady came, saw the garden and made sure it was secure. Then she simply watched the interaction between us and the dogs while we had a general chat about dogs and our views on things. It was obvious her main concern was for the welfare of the potential new dog.

To the rescue centers I think it would be helpful if people knew what to expect from home visits and what the visitor expects. Often it's the fear of the unknown that puts people off. We certainly weren't told a lot other than the fact that the visitor would be arriving at a certain time. I live in Germany so this may be slightly different in the UK.

In short I would say to anyone else.. don't be afraid of a home visit. Don't skimp on your research, especially if after a specific breed as knowing the breed requirements can help. Look at the visit it as another opportunity to learn. The home visit will be someone experienced with dogs and the environments they go to and they can probably assist with probably years of dog handling knowledge.

Wish everybody luck if looking at getting a dog from a rescue.


----------



## misterd

We have had a rescue dog now for 4 weeks he is 12 months old and had been very badly treated by his previous owner. he shows no signs of aggression, he does not bark at all, he is a very timid little dog, he wont let us near him he runs off when we do, I have been getting as much information as I can from different websites and been following the advise given, then I found this site I have just finished reading this thread and it gave me hope, I would appreciate any advise given, he looks so sad at times I could cry, 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Miranda Luck

Please if you have a minute - write a review (Rescue Review) of your adoption experience so that the rescue organisations know what they are doing right - and where they can improve! Thank you!


----------



## [email protected]

Misterd - just lots of love, care and patience will be required of you and he will come round. It is amazing that these dogs can be so badly treated and then forgiving of us humans to go on to lead such happy lives in the end. Lots of positive treating I suspect. Gradual exposure to different scenarios i.e. traffic, other adults, children, animals etc rather than all too much together if he is really timid. I'm sure you'll do a grand job and thank god the dog is with you now.

I took on a 6 month old border collie from the blue cross rescue last year. She has been hard work but is fantastic. When we had a home visit from the blue cross I wasnt sure what to expect but we already had one dog so was quite confident we would be okay and we live in lovely countryside with great dog walking areas on our doorstep so ideal for a breed that needs so much exercise. I now do agility with this dog and she is so clever. She was quite submissive when we first had her but her confidence has grown and grown with positive treatment. She has a fantastic nature with children and adults alike so we consider ourselves to be very lucky to have her.


----------



## Guest

ive had a black GSD, a welsh mountain sheep dog and an akita, all from the same sanctuary....... they do house checks, garden checks, and check to see you have no children under the age of 5 as kids under that age can be deemed lower in stature than the dog itself..... i have nothing put praise for animal sanctuaries, all were chipped and inoculated before receiving dogs, when i had my akita, as they knew us they didnt do a home check... we sadly lost our GSD to leukemia at the age of 4...... and since it was hereditary, we passed the details on to the sanctuary and they in turn passed it on to the owners of the other GSD's which saved the life of one of them which makes me very happy..... i always turn to rescue dogs, but i do only get puppies.


----------



## Kivasmum

zhaoyipeng024 said:


> As New York's premiere and new york escort leading escort agencies, we can make certain that only in New York can you find quintessential adult females with skills in pure, indulging pleasure. And it is entirely your new york escorts choice who to pick among our exquisite women from Cherry Blossom Girls, New York Classic, New York Colorful Escort, New York Fantastic, New York Juicy Escort, New York new york asian escort Magic Escort, New York Peach, Sweet Heart Asian Escort.
> Our exclusive female escorts in New new york asian escorts York are not just bodacious and beautiful. They are amiable, liberated, tactful, conversational, courteous, prompt and mannered. You will find that any of our ladies is a great company to your business events, vacations or an escort to any of your itinerary. You should try our service, and we guarantee you, you will not be disappointed. We do it the New York outcalls way: just browse this website and see our lovely ladies, then call us up now and ask about her.


Do they walk dogs and pick up poop? Lol


----------



## madaboutgreys

We own two "rescue" greyhounds from here Hersham Hounds - neither is a rescue in the conventional sense, but both are retired racing greyhounds who have needed a bit (not a lot) of work to socialise them in the wider world.

We have received superb support from Hersham Hounds, everything from toe-nail clipping, to tea and sympathy when our hounds have taken a tumble, to sage advice on how hounds settle in and what to do to speed the process. Plus they will always take back one of their hounds if for any reason you are no longer able to keep it.

Greyhounds are not for everyone but if you are interested in adopted a rescue greyhound, most of the rescues will offer similar support.


----------



## lukalily

I have a rescue working cocker spaniel, she is the sweetest little dog, she came with a pedigree which surprised me. It turns out she has mild eplilepsy and possibly eye problems, but we love her whatever she has, just goes to show they can come with great pedigrees and still have problems. She is also very clingy and was a nervous wreck when we got her but she is a lot better, still a work in progress but we will get there in the end.
Carol


----------



## sskmick

My Aunt 85 years young at the time lost her old faithful GSD, she became very lonely and was beginning to get despressed within a short space of time. I felt the best thing was for her to get another dog. A puppy was out of the question as was a young excitable dog.

She went along to the Dogs Trust and registered with them. After a week or two on the Sunday at about 3:00pm she received a call to say an 8 year old cocker spaniel was on its way in, as his elderly owner was very ill and no longer able to care for him. They felt he would be a suitable companion for her.

There was an instant bond between the two of them. My Aunt went to the Dogs Trust on the Monday and we brought him home the next day. There wasn't time to do a home check but my Aunt took photos to them mainly to show them her previous dog.

Zack and my Aunt had a wonderful year together. Zack was returned to the Dogs Trust where he secured another loving home within a week with a lovely couple I had the pleasure of meeting by chance at the Dogs Trust.

I used to think a rescue dog came with excess baggage, but most don't - Zack is a perfect little dog.

I have always raised puppies, but we have discussed rescue dogs at length and when the time is right for us to take on another dog we will be getting him/her from a rescue centre.


----------



## Miranda Luck

Great to read sskmicks excellent rehoming story. Thanks for sharing. There are many more to read on my Rescue Review website. Like your mums experience - I really hope these positive adoption/rescue experiences from reputable establishments will encourage others to consider rescuing. :thumbsup:


----------



## StaffsRmisunderstood

I have to admit that my staffy dog bentley was bought from a breeder as a pup, but my previous staffy bitch Darcy was from a rescue, she was 6 wen i adopted her and i must say she was the best dog i have ever owned dont get me wrong i love bentley with all my heart but darcy was special to me she was so loving, friendly with kids animals and other dogs. She lived to the ripe old age of 15, and i would certainly adopt again in the future from a rescue as rescue dogs definatly deserve a second chance and more often than not they r only up for adoption bcos of the fault of their previous unresponsible owners! tests and trainings r done on all rescue dogs to ensure they r safe to b rehomed.. i only bought bentley instead of adoptin a rescue agen as he was from my sisters bitch and i fel in love with his white socks


----------



## lily74

sskmick said:


> My Aunt 85 years young at the time lost her old faithful GSD, she became very lonely and was beginning to get despressed within a short space of time. I felt the best thing was for her to get another dog. A puppy was out of the question as was a young excitable dog.
> 
> She went along to the Dogs Trust and registered with them. After a week or two on the Sunday at about 3:00pm she received a call to say an 8 year old cocker spaniel was on its way in, as his elderly owner was very ill and no longer able to care for him. They felt he would be a suitable companion for her.
> 
> There was an instant bond between the two of them. My Aunt went to the Dogs Trust on the Monday and we brought him home the next day. There wasn't time to do a home check but my Aunt took photos to them mainly to show them her previous dog.
> 
> Zack and my Aunt had a wonderful year together. Zack was returned to the Dogs Trust where he secured another loving home within a week with a lovely couple I had the pleasure of meeting by chance at the Dogs Trust.
> 
> I used to think a rescue dog came with excess baggage, but most don't - Zack is a perfect little dog.
> 
> I have always raised puppies, but we have discussed rescue dogs at length and when the time is right for us to take on another dog we will be getting him/her from a rescue centre.


That's great, it's nice to hear that the rescue centres don't all go by the age of the person.

I am very pro rescue, and think it is the best way to get a dog. After my nan and grandad lost their jack russell they got very depressed and grandad not walking regularly had to start using a stick as his foot started to get weak. We tried 5 rescues had 2 homechecks picked a dog and everytime we were told they weren't suitable or they were aggressive or someone else was there first etc etc it got ridiculous in the end.

They both use sticks and i think this put them off thinking they couldn't exercise the dog, despite me saying I was a dog walker and the dog would get regular walks plus a walk round the block twice a day by my grandad. Also their age what if they died before the dog, again I said I would take the dog on after their deaths if it came to it.

After all the knock backs nan was even considering getting a puppy ! which wouldn't have been good but they just couldn't get a rescue as there never seemed a dog suitable.

Eventually they got a little dog off a friend who was rehoming their dog and they are really pleased with him, they need some help with the longer walks but I'm a dog walker so I help out! He is loved, gets the best food, vet treatment etc pity the rescues couldn't see through the age and their sticks and been a bit flexible

We tried our best to rescue,


----------



## SammyRL

CarolineH said:


> I presently have five dogs, four of whom are rescues. In the past I have had 3 other rescues, now all sadly deceased. All 7 of my rescues have, without exception, made the most fantastic companions once they settled in. Any problems like escaping, chewing, lack of housetraining, seperation anxiety, nervous aggression etc have all been shortlived because I made the effort to give the dogs a fair chance and worked with them on their human-caused problems! I tend to go for dogs on personality and character, not colour, markings or coat so any problems they had were accepted along with them. But....not all rescue dogs have problems! Many don't and are in those shelters through no fault of their own! I did spend time once helping a shelter out and believe me, the amount of people who just try to choose a dog on looks is amazing! The plain black or black and tan crossbreeds tend to get overlooked in favour of the pretty coloured or pedigree type dogs and that is such a shame as they can make such great pets too!
> 
> When looking at rescue dogs, take your time and allow the staff there to help you to find dogs that are suitable for you and your family rather than just going on the dogs looks. Good rescues will dissuade you from having totally unsuitable dogs for your circumstances so take heed of their advice - they know more about the individual dogs than you do.
> 
> Bear in mind too that rescue dogs may have been shoved from pillar to post even before finally ending up in rescue so allow your new dog to settle in and forgive it any transgressions in those early weeks! Sometimes the first thing a dog does when entering a new home is to mark it by peeing! That is totally natural. Just clean it up and don't fret. Sometimes your rescue dog may not play or be affectionate for a while. That again is natural. He does not know that this is his new home and may just be waiting until he is moved on again! When he comes home, let him explore and settle down without a stream of visitors coming along to excite or frighten him. :nonod: Dogs can sometimes settle straight away or they may take a few weeks. One of mine, my little old JR cross, Foxy took 3 months before she relaxed enough to show us affection as she had had six homes by the age of six months old!
> 
> Give a rescue dog a chance if a pet is what you are after! :thumbup:
> 
> So many are dying every day to make kennel space for the others waiting to come into rescue because there are not enough good homes coming forward!


Hello - I adopted a Chi / JR + just over a week ago and we are having some issues (see my other post in the training/behaviour section). I need some good sound advice about settling in & calming down. Can you recommend any sources of info specific to rescue dog issues? Thanks.


----------



## sskmick

lily74 said:


> That's great, it's nice to hear that the rescue centres don't all go by the age of the person.
> 
> I am very pro rescue, and think it is the best way to get a dog. After my nan and grandad lost their jack russell they got very depressed and grandad not walking regularly had to start using a stick as his foot started to get weak. We tried 5 rescues had 2 homechecks picked a dog and everytime we were told they weren't suitable or they were aggressive or someone else was there first etc etc it got ridiculous in the end.
> 
> They both use sticks and i think this put them off thinking they couldn't exercise the dog, despite me saying I was a dog walker and the dog would get regular walks plus a walk round the block twice a day by my grandad. Also their age what if they died before the dog, again I said I would take the dog on after their deaths if it came to it.
> 
> After all the knock backs nan was even considering getting a puppy ! which wouldn't have been good but they just couldn't get a rescue as there never seemed a dog suitable.
> 
> Eventually they got a little dog off a friend who was rehoming their dog and they are really pleased with him, they need some help with the longer walks but I'm a dog walker so I help out! He is loved, gets the best food, vet treatment etc pity the rescues couldn't see through the age and their sticks and been a bit flexible
> 
> We tried our best to rescue,


I have to admit we tried quite a number of rescues as my Aunt wanted another GSD. Whilst most said they didn't have an upper age limit, as you say basically they didn't have a dog suitable for my Aunt.

We almost got a GSD privately, basically the dog hadn't been brought up in the right environment, no basic anything... and became a nuisance to his owner and neighbours. Fortunately my Aunt saw sense, this dog needed a physically and mentally strong handler, whilst my Aunt was able to cope with rescue GSD at one time, this one would have been too much for her.

She was only waiting about two weeks before Zack came along. I too thought I would take over his care, but it wasn't to be, Zack didn't get on with my dog. The Dogs Trust were prepared to work with me and the dogs but they said the outcome could be that both dogs will tolerate each other but not necessarily happy together. My own dog may feel pushed out etc.. So it was agreed that if Zack became a sticky dog I would work with their behaviourst with a view to caring for him.

I took him back on the Sunday and he was reserved by the Saturday and rehomed on the Tuesday. I have to admit I loved that little dog - heartbraking. I know he is being well cared for and loved. I actually met his new owners by chance. A lovely couple.


----------



## Miranda Luck

Don't forget - if you have an experience to share about your pet adoption/rescue OR if you are considering adoption/rescue - please visit the Rescue Review website. Thank you!


----------



## namine

ive got 2 dogs, Laila ive had from a pup, and couldnt be without but then i have Taiya, she's a labradoodle, she's a rescue, she went from a ''shelter'' someone without any idea what they were doing, taking in heaps of unwanted dogs, then my aunt somehow ended up with her, and now she's mine. 
she's been abused, neglected and generally unloved. dont underestimate how much time, effort and patience a dog/puppy needs, and it increases when you're dog has had a bad past, but Taiya makes me so pround and i often sit and think over the pictures of her the day i got her and the last 6 months, and to think how far she's come and how stsrongly she'd bonded with me. 
i truely believe Taiya made me complete, as frustrating as it can be when you dont understand why she wont eat, even the most delicious smelling food, or when it's just us in the house and she's a complete other dog but your friend who visits most days still doesnt get to see that side of her. i couldnt imagine life without my girls now. 
i would advise finding out what the history of the dog is before you commit, but dont be put off, i knew very little about Taiya when i heard my aunt was going to just pass her along, i'd never seen her or even knew of her existance, but when i saw her on a lead freaking out at everything, even me, and was told what my aunt knew she'd been through. be prepared to give everything you've got and more, and you wont be let disappointed. Taiya makes me proud everyday. little things every dog does, like chase a ball or hold onto a rope to play tug of war is something that Taiya has learnt in the 6 months ive had her. 
i could talk for days about my dogs. i dont know where i'd be without them. 
good luck!


----------



## Miranda Luck

Great to hear about your work with Taiya :biggrin:. Many others would have given up at the first hurdle  which only makes matters worse for the dog. 

Well done Namine!


----------



## petminder

Our dogs have been rescue dogs; we have a German shepherd aged 10 called Bonnie, she was two when we adopted her from the RSPCA, lovely dog but very noisy at times. And our other dog Tasha as just died aged 14, we got her as a pup from a rescue centre, she was crossed German Sheppard, Rottweiler and Doberman. She is sadly missed and was a friendly dog that never barked at anyone or anything.

Rotherham Pet Minder, Dog Boarding, Dog Walking in Maltby Rotherham


----------



## Midnight2012

I volunteer whenever I can for HOPE rescue & Friends of the Animals RCT, also there are others such as Four Paws, Many Tears & many more for specific breeds such as boxers, red setters etc. There's a site called Rescue Helpers Unite & it's to helping rescues to help more animals... A group dedicated to UK animal lovers who wish to help rescues by volunteering. They help animals by Fostering, Homechecking, Transporting, Fundraising and more.

HOPE have so many different breeds go through, it's amazing how people can put such beautiful animals into a pound & just walk away without caring. I've transported rotties, lab's, yorkies & many cross breeds myself & many of the other transporters have helped akitas, gsd's, chihuaha's, mastiffs, bichons & huskies alongside staffies & bull breeds & so many more. Many of these dogs should never have ended up in the pounds or on the streets & are rehomed succesfully, through no fault of their own they had irresponsible owners. Rescue is really hard & emotional, but also is the most rewarding, I feel so lucky to be able to be a part of saving an animals life.


----------



## Dogs4Evar

Great idea to start off this thread. Very reassuring to have a main thread to navigate to when enquiring about rescuing.

Also, I highly recommend rescuing - it's a great thing to do.


----------



## Sirona

If you live in Lincolnshire this is where I got my rescue, Honey from before we moved. It's grown since then and it's a great place. They also have the rule that no animal will be pts purely because it's been there a long time.
In fact Honey had been with them on and off for a good 2 years before I adopted her. They're also very full right now so if anyone is looking for a rescue, they'd be a great place to try.

The Ark Animal Rescue


----------



## Jaineym

Please dont mention rescues being full of staffies like its a bad thing.I have a rescue staffy+she is an amazing,loving wee dog.Most staffies are in rescues thru no fault of their own,usually bought as puppies by daft young guys who dont want a 10yr commitment to a dog.Please dont reject a staffy based on pre-conceived ideas or how they look,they are loving loyal wee dogs.


----------



## Emmaaeri

Hey, rescuing is a great idea. I mean, even if you buy a dog from the breeder, it's REALLY expensive. And, all dogs start out somewhere. Your dog from the shelter will be related to some breeded dogs. I'm sure about that. I got an awesome poodle mix for 100$.:001_tt2:


----------



## Staffyqueens

I think it is important to have in mind what kind of dog you are looking big, small, medium or whether size matters. Also different breeds, collies require a lot of exercise and stimulation, can you devote that amount of time. I have had one rescue dog a Xbreed she was 6 months when I got her we had her for 11 years and she was very special. The only issues she had were nothing to do with her rescue status in the early years she escaped a few times and was always stealing clothing but that could be an issue with any dog. I think Dog Trust is one of the best I still sponsor a dog with them.


----------



## Ray Craig

This is not a blank canvas. The sweetest, nicest dog is going to present a few problems, It may be an escape artist that terrifies you when he can actually get out of a second storey window....maybe they will always be a little bit mouthy because they are scared, maybe they are just so scared they hide behind everything or they are little bit sexual or can't handle travel or other dogs, and maybe they just find other people too stressful.

If you are not willing to consider these things then perhaps you are not good enough to take on these amazing animals (They are amazing, I promise you)


----------



## Jeannemf

Both of my current dogs are rescues, but not from organizations. I rescued them on my own. I had to put some money into them as far as vet services and training, plus a lot of time to get them through adjusting to a new home. but in the end I got two great dogs. It was worth it


----------



## Ray Craig

Jeannemf said:


> Both of my current dogs are rescues, but not from organizations. I rescued them on my own. I had to put some money into them as far as vet services and training, plus a lot of time to get them through adjusting to a new home. but in the end I got two great dogs. It was worth it


It is about being willing to put the effort in and accept a dog as it is and work with it...I do some voluntary for a rescue and the amount of people who assume that because a dog may not be a puppy it is automatically trained and house trained amazes me!


----------



## Zenny

I rescued one cat last month. I felt so good and I noticed she was pregnant, it was so joyful. Amazing experience.


----------



## tia maria

We have had our rescue dog for 3 mths now ( she is 8mths old ) we were her 5th home, though the one before us was her foster carer
She had severe seperation anxiety at first but this is much improved, and we feel happy to have given her a forever home


----------



## Miranda Luck

There has been some discussion about how to find a reputable rescue ie one that ensures the animal has been health and behaviour accessed etc. This was one of the reasons I developed my Rescue Review project. It allows people to write about their own experience highlighting 'best practice' and also - where they feel rescues could improve! The pet rescue/rehoming sector is un-regulated and (apart from Rescue Review) is un-monitored so please feel free to visit the site and share the link! Very many thanks - Miranda 

Rescue Review


----------



## Kar23

We've had lots of rescue dogs over the years. If you can get matched up with the right dog it can be very rewarding and its always good if you can help those dogs without a home.


----------



## pugsathome

Hi I've just joined the forum and was reading the previous posts here. We have two rescue pugs, Ruby is almost three and we rescued her in March, she hadn't had a good start in life, but was amazingly easy!! She's fantastic with kids and other animals, loves her food (pug thing) and loves attention. We rescued Leo who is around six, from the same rescue, in August, he too had a bad start. He had a few more problems, some we are still trying to resolve (mainly barking and stealing the kids food!) he is wonderful with the kids, so hoping to sort out the niggles!!
I would definitely recommend rescuing, you're giving a home to a pet who has probably not been very well treated, or maybe just left for hours on end etc. These dogs bring lots of joy, please do think about rescue


----------



## mum to max

Hi, my name is Rachel and our family of 2 children and a lovely natured springer spaniel boy are looking for a small dog something like a yorkshire terrier or a little cross dog, must be good with kids and other dogs and also house trained too. Can give a little dog the best life in the world, we have the beach, park and lots of fun stuff to do.. our springer is very lively and loves to play so a little dog will have a best friend! Our springer is a good friend of my friends yorkshire terrier and he cries to see him when it is time to go home... desperatley searching for the right little dog, if anyone could help please email me... If someone can help us find a little dog we can give it an extra fun, spoilt rotten, perfect forever home in which they deserve.
I dont drive so if you live local (wallasey) i can come pick it up or if you could drop the doggie off i will be willing to pay petrol money!
We are so desperate to give a little dog a new best friend, a lovely loyal family and will be cared for, loved, spoilt rotten but best of all a secure forvever home xx

I hope someone can help us find the right little doggie!
please email me on [email protected]
or phone or txt 07805528609
Many thanks

rachel

desperately looking for a little doggie to make our little family complete


----------



## mum to max

Hi, my name is Rachel and our family of 2 children and a lovely natured springer spaniel boy are looking for a small dog something like a yorkshire terrier or a little cross dog, must be good with kids and other dogs and also house trained too. Can give a little dog the best life in the world, we have the beach, park and lots of fun stuff to do.. our springer is very lively and loves to play so a little dog will have a best friend! Our springer is a good friend of my friends yorkshire terrier and he cries to see him when it is time to go home... desperatley searching for the right little dog, if anyone could help please email me... If someone can help us find a little dog we can give it an extra fun, spoilt rotten, perfect forever home in which they deserve.
I dont drive so if you live local (wallasey) i can come pick it up or if you could drop the doggie off i will be willing to pay petrol money!
We are so desperate to give a little dog a new best friend, a lovely loyal family and will be cared for, loved, spoilt rotten but best of all a secure forvever home xx

I hope someone can help us find the right little doggie!
please email me on [email protected]
or phone or txt 07805528609
Many thanks

rachel


----------



## Guest

mum 2 max- I would remove your phone number if I were you


----------



## jan61

i would like too say after years of having dogs, 3 westies, scottie and two springer spaniels, i decided too give a rescue dog a good home, ted ,ive only had two weeks now, and he is good, settled in straight away not nervous not anxious, for sure he wasnt mistreated but for some reason no one wanted him, he is a terrier cross and very loveable and appreciates what you do for him he sleeps right through the night too, obviously he sticks close whereever you go as its early days he probably thinks he will be left again. i do agree that not every dog in rescue these days has been mistreated or is hard too handle, ive been lucky and im so pleased i gave an unwanted dog a home.

jan x and ted!


----------



## Jeagibear

fluffybunny2001 said:


> I am an animal care assistant and homechecker for the national animal welfare trust in watford.
> when i do homechecks the main thing i look for is that the garden is secure.then its just a mtter of going over what to expect when they get the dog home.


HI. In 2000 i rescued a German Shepherd dog called Max. I was with a partner, then. In 2001 i rescued a German shepherd Dog called Jeager. I was still in a relationship. Me and me ex, split up, around 2003. I got a lodger in, he checked on the Dogs each morning, after i went to work. My circumstances changed over the years, but in effect, my Dogs had an even better life, when we were on our own. The problem is, now. I would like to rescue another German Shepherd Dog, but i have almost, no chance, because i am on my own. Most people's lives will change, but if we are loving, sensible and responsible, we will make sure that we do the best for the Dog....
But now, i feel i will be incorrectly judged. Even though i gave my two Boys, the Best life a dog, or Two, could ever have. What are we supposed to do??


----------



## Hannahmourneevans

I have loved and had dogs all my life and now am in a position to care for my dream dog, a dachshund, properly. 

I have had a lot of advice and have even bought the books but I cannot get my head around paying so much for a puppy when I could possibly rescue one. 

I am also aware of the potential pitfalls of a rescue Daxie but I know I could give one a loving home!

However... I cannot seem to find any rescue Daxies in England! Has anyone else been having the same issues?


----------



## ThelifeofPi

We have just got our third rescue dog.

Our first was Alfie the lurcher who came from Battersea dogs home. He went on to be Surrey agility champion. Fantastic dog and lived out his long life with us.

Tobie, out border collie was rescued at my local vets when a woman brought him in to be destroyed because he barked too much. I just happened to be in the vets for Alfie's annual shots. The vet was refusing to put the young collie down and as the woman stormed out saying she would find another vet, I followed her and offered to take the dog.

He turned out to be the most loyal and obedient of dogs. He hardly ever barked and was totally omega. He lived with us on our equestrian yard and spend his days trying to round up horses along with chickens, ducks and a pot bellied pig! 

We now live in the southern alps of France and have just adopted (though he is still on trial) a fox terrier cross. He's had a bad start and he's a skinny little mutt but he's so desperate to be loved and to please. 

In France they tend not to neut their dogs as they believe its unnatural but they happily drown puppies. He's one of the lucky ones that got homed but was later abandoned. 

Interestingly in France Staffies haven't yet become a fashion item and the pups still fetch a hefty price. Pounds over here seem to be full of Griffins.


----------



## Marco111

I got my dog Merryn from a rescue in Wales just over 10 years ago, she was only a puppy!

I don't regret it for a second!


----------



## honeybabylove

hi ive always looked for rescue dogs to home as not all come with probs and the ones that do is no fault of there own and can with love and care and time turn out to be fantastic dogs being gratefull giving in return there loyalty, plus most off the time the hardet job is already done for us they are clean and have had some training. your also able to see the size they are is what they are goin to stay .


----------



## Patchsmum

Any Dog I'll Do Rescue and its sister site Any Staffy I'll Do are in Scotland they are always looking for foster parents for the dogs they rescue as well as forever parents, they have their own websites or you can find them on fb.
we got Patch from the local pound, he was 10 months old and had been in the pound twice, his last owner said he was to much to handle and in the same breath asked if they had any more pups! Hes a joy to have when hes not out walking hes sleeping or eating with the odd "daft half hour" thrown in.


----------



## shirleystarr

I am a rep for bichon rescue I have 4 that are staying with me either due to health problems or because they have issues after being abused by the previous owner I must have found homes for almost 80 bichons I take one of my dogs to do a home check put my dog on the couch or chair and if I get a look saying oh no not on the furniture they dont get a dog
I also make sure all the family is there so I can see how they interact with my dog.
The need to have a fenced garden and be at home most days although I have placed an elderly dog with an older couple in a flat
I go re check on the dog after a week and then after a month to see all is going well
They donate £100 to bichon rescue when they take the dog that money pays for anyone who is in financial trouble and their rescue bichon needs vet care that they cant afford
The owner has the dog but they sign a form saying it still belongs to bichon rescue thats just for safety in case it does not work out then I can take the dog back


----------



## rosedenerescue

Hi,

My names Kelly and im the assistant manager of Rosedene Rescue Center. We currently hold over 30 dogs in our kennels and whilst there are a majority of staffie's we also have Rottie's, Bull breeds, Patterdale's, Springer's and also a Bassett Hound (who's about to be re-homed). 

We are very serious when it comes to homing our residents to the perfect family. Firstly we ask the possible new owner to meet the dog, take them for a walk and get a general first impression. If they are happy they can put down a reserve on the dog and take them home for a 3 day home trial. If this proves successful then a home check will be carried out and if they pass they are allowed to adopt. Follow up phone calls are carried out for the first week to make sure everything is going ok and we ask for photos of the dog in its new surroundings. If someone decides to adopt who lives too far for a home check then photos must be emailed of the new home and also two references from friends and also the vets to make sure that they would be suitable. 

We have found that this does prove to be successful as two of our residents (including the bassett) are due to be rehomed in scotland and we have never had a dog brought back after rehoming. We even get to see them from time to time during our fundraising events.

If anyone is interested in knowing more about the work we do please take a look at our Facebook page 'we support and are proud of Rosedene Rescue'


----------



## eobrien133

We got our rescue from SSPCA great local charity. He is a 7 year old doberman cross and poor soul had been in kennels for over a year. We didnt understand why as he is the most friendly laid back dog you could meet. Suspect might be age or because of his size. He did bark when we went to see him but once out of the kennel had a totally different temperament. Staff did advise he hated the kennel which I suspect may be same for a lot of dogs. We are hopefully going to get a few years out of him. We werent considering a dog that old but couldnt resist his handsome face. I would definitely consider an older dog in the future as it is sad older dogs are overlooked. I know its sad you may not have them as long but the way I see would rather give an older dog a few years of love in a home rather than it spending its last few years lonely in a kennel.


----------



## honeybabylove

hi i have had my chawawa now for 5 months rescued from puppy farm although 4 yrs old skinny dehydrated she under vet and behavourist care and shes doing realy well little way to go still but shes been worth every penny ive spent, now shes settled down more and trusting more ive noticed she has a talent in quick learning shes starting to play now and so gentle not a nasty bone in her little body, living with rhumatism and other health probs making it difficult to walk she has taken it upon herself to jump into my arms when i say so i dont have to bend down shes very clever , so the people who treted her so badly keeping her for breeding closed away you dont know how much she was realy worth as a perfect dog there lose and a masive gain to me, the issues are slowly going of her fears with the love she needs giving me endless love back watching e if im in pain she sits by my side staring at me to stroke her this helps me to relaxe, id never buy a puppy always rescue , thankyou for reading ..


----------



## Boxers

My family are considering rescuing our next boxer, such a loving bread. I hate thought of them (or any pet) sitting in some cage. It's our way to give a little back to a bread that has given us so much joy over the years.:biggrin:


----------



## lor42x

Hi all - thinking of getting a dog from the local rspca, does anyone know how long the rehoming process tends to take from point of application to bringing home?


----------



## freckles

Ive recently rescued a puppy (my first rescue) I was looking for something not too big (as Ive already got a 58kg spanish mastiff) and something with fluffy ears!..

Saw this little one on the Costa Blanca dog homing page on FB, and rang up about her, went to see her the following week, (as I was in the UK for a week) .. then I had a home check, they just chatting and made sure I was an animal lover and everywhere was secure, they were a little worried as I have horses at home .. but I passed and picked her up the following week.. paid 100 and she had, had her first 2 injections.. I paid extra at my own vets for passport and microchip... some of the rescues are cheaper and include passport, my daughter is in the process of rescuing a pup from Spain, and daughter is in the UK, pup is 70 with passport/jabs and transport to the UK is 220

There are SO many dogs here (Spain) needing homes, and the lady that runs the group can arrange to send dogs to the UK, (they have homecheckers in the UK) and she has her own animal transport van.. http://www.facebook.com/groups/costablacadoghoming/

Honey.. breeding unknown..


----------



## Dominicana

If you are in East Sussex, pupsneedinghomes is a good organisation. They foster their dogs until a home is found and do not only have puppies. They are on the internet and are well worth looking at.

Rescuing dogs is really rewarding.


----------



## LurcherGreyoundGirl

My best advice is to get the dog you need and not the dog you want. Do remember that not every dog conforms to the breed standard. Take Greyhounds for example. Lots of people will say they are couch potatoes and would rather spend the day sleeping than being out and about. That isn't true of a lot of them. Especially mine as she loves her walks and playing. People also think that smaller breeds don't need a lot of exercise, but many of them (especially terriers) can comfortably walk for miles on end.

When my Mum and I set out to get a dog , we were adamant we were going to get a smaller Staffie (preferably an older bitch) and we went to the Scottish SCPA (which is not affiliated with the RSPCA in any way, shape or form) and the Dogs Trust. We couldn't find a dog who would suit us at the former (although we fell in love with a lot of them), but there was an elderly female Staffie (who ticked all the boxes) due to come into the latter. There was also an older male Staffie who was really lovely, but he had been a stray and they thought he might not be suitable for us. More about him later. So, we reserved the female, but we very sadly got a phone call a week before we were due to get her to say that she'd been put to sleep because of several medical issues. After we'd gotten over the shock of that, we went to the Edinburgh Dog and Cat Home. We had a good look around and there was an adoreable blue and white male Lurcher, but he was reserved. A member of staff said he would have been really good for us. As we were chatting to her about him, a call came in saying the new owners had pulled out and he was free again. He had been a stray and they needed to make sure he didn't come from the same town as us (it is their policy not to rehome a rescue to the same location as where they came from). It turned out he wasn't, so they got him out, and it was a done deal from then on. He was perfect for us. I don't normally believe in fate, but us having him was just meant to be. We went back and forth visiting him for over a month as he had to have a couple of operations (one to remove a couple of teeth and the other to strip him of his manhood and to remove several fatty lumps). He then developed an infection, so that meant an even longer wait. When we finally got him home it was like he'd always been in the house. Didn't really need a settling in period as he knew he was home. So, there you go, we were pretty much dead set on getting a female Staffie, but got a male Lurcher instead. 

I used to have a lot of respect for the Dogs Trust, but I don't now. I have learned that they pick and choose what dogs they take. A dog my Mum and I know developed aggressive tendencies after he was neutered. His owner tried several things to get him over his aggressiveness, but ended up taking him to the Dogs Trust to be rehomed. This is a dog that she spent more than £500 on and that she had travelled from central Scotland to Wales to get from a specialist breeder (the dog is a Maltipoo - a mutt in other words)!  They told her that if he was a risk to their staff, then she would have to take him back! They hand out rather dubious advice and some of their policies on rehoming beggars belief. Before my Mum and I got my second dog (a female Greyhound), we tried to adopt an older male Staffie from the Dogs Trust last year. This was the same same dog I mentioned earlier, but at that point he had been in foster care and would have been suitable for us after all. He and Brochan met each other a couple of times at the centre and the woman who oversaw the meetings thought they would be suitable. Brochan growled at him a couple of times, but tolerated him when we played with the two of them in the training barn. The woman even said she imagined the Staffie sleeping on top of Brochan (we knew that even if Brochan accepted him in the house there was no way that would be happening). We were told not to bring Brochan (first bit of bad advice) when collecting the other dog and to take the new dog into the back garden then to let Brochan out. I thought this was absurd given that the garden is our dog's territory and he probably wouldn't take kindly to another male dog suddenly appearing in it. Well the first thing Brochan dog did was to go for the other dog. It wasn't an all out attack as he didn't try to bite the other dog, but he certainly wasn't happy. We sadly had to take him back the next day as Brochan was really upset. Now we really felt he had been the dog for us at the start, but the Dogs Trust wasn't having any of it. They are apparently obsessed with what they think is right. Mind you we love Brochan to absolute bits and couldn't imagine being without him.

More recently we contemplated a third. We went to see a male Lurcher at the Dogs Trust and asked if it would be possible to get the dog in the car to see if Brochan would accept him in the car (if they had done then that would indicate that he would be fine with him in the house as Brochan considers the car to be his territory too) and they said that is something they would not push for. If we had been allowed to take Brochan with us while collecting the Staffie, then the car test would have probably indicated that Brochan wouldn't have accepted the other dog in the house. That would have spared the heartbreak of taking him back. However, we could tell going by what the other Lurcher was like that he and Brochan would not have been a good match. We also realised that having a third dog would be pushing things both in terms of management and finance. There are other rescues that will deliver your new dog to you and that don't have a problem with getting their dogs into potential new owners cars to what the existing dogs and potential new dogs reactions would be. The rescue we got Neamhnaid from was one such rescue. We got her in the car with Brochan and he accepted her without so much as a grumble. There have been a few small spats since, but they generally get on fine with each other. We got her from the Reston branch of the Retired Greyhound Trust. The lady there was so much more laid back than the staff we dealt with at the Dogs Trust and it wouldn't surprise me if she has a higher rehoming rate because of it. The Edinburgh Dog and Cat Home doesn't seem to be strict either.

Apologises for the long post.


----------



## advocate for animals

There's nothing more rewarding then rescuing a dog that needs a home. It makes me sick, every time I read about someone buying from a breeder, while millions of amazing animals are killed in shelters every year. 

Worse are those who buy online, or from petshops when those dogs are almost always from puppy mills.

It's not true that every shelter dog has behaviour issues. People dump them for all kinds of excuses.

I'm a long time shelter volunteer, and I adopt all my dogs from there. I prefer the older ones with issues, less likely to get a home.

Be realistic about how much time you have to devote to a dog. Do you want one with lots of energy you can take hiking, or prefer one who likes the slower pace of life? Can you afford the vet bills? Do you have someone to take him out during the day, while you're at work?

Consider contacting local rescue groups. They often rescue from high kill facilities, and rely on foster families to care for the animals, until they find a home. There are so many great reasons to adopt from a rescue group, one of them being all the information they can supply about the dogs, or cats in their care.

Because these animals are living in homes, they are being trained, socialised and those caring for them learn quite a bit about them.

If you're not sure about the commitment to adopt, consider becoming a foster parent yourself. You can commit as much time, or as little as you like, and it will give you some insight into what it's like.


----------



## Auryon40

My dog is from a local rescue, he is the perfect gent, not a thing 'wrong' with him... except for his age it seems... It's believed he was abandoned and he was estimated at being 10-12 years. We've had him 3 years now 

I am currently considering another dog and have fallen in love with pup from Croatia, but the thing that concerns me in that is not getting to meet him first.


----------



## Sarah H

I am close to tears.

The small local charity I work with, and got my dog from, have had no less than 40 phone calls *TODAY* asking for their staffies to be rehomed. 40, in one day. This is getting ridiculous. This is only a small charity in Cornwall, with no kennels, relying totally on foster homes and donations, being asked to rehome 40 staffies!!!!!! In ONE DAY! :cursing:

Seriously people, this is getting out of hand! If you can't cope with a dog, don't get one. Full stop. I know everyone on here are responsible dog owners, but can we get the word out please? Only get a dog if you KNOW you can devote the next 15 years to it, and then please neuter your pup so we don't get even more dogs dumped when you can't find homes for the pups, or worse the person you sell it to then breeds and breeds and breeds the poor dog to the point of collapse....rescues all over the country are over-flowing, pounds are killing 3 healthy dogs an hour due to over-breeding. Makes me physically sick. :nonod::nonod:

Spay, neuter, adopt


----------



## zedder

seriously thinking about rehoming a dog now currently looking at lurchers any advice about being sure that my collie cross will get on with them my mrs has had a lurcher in the past really don't want too be taking any dog back due to incompatibility.


----------



## Hazy81

Hi, firstly good luck with whatever choice you make!

There are some posts on the forum that I found useful when searching for our puppy, check out other posts and some of the "stickies" which are permanent posts, there are two that will be very useful for you, one about thinking of getting a rescue and one on the realities of getting a puppy.

Have a search and a browse, people on this forum are really friendly and knowledgable............most of the time:wink:

Good luck!


----------



## zedder

Rightio we have been invited by a local rescue too view some dogs and they told us to bring ike which is great because he's usually a bloody good judge of a dogs character being a dog himself lol not making any snap decisions either as I can't afford too get this wrong any tips not fussed on breed however ike loves spaniels the weirdo :skep:


----------



## zedder

Well I went and as I thought bloody upsetting so many staffies unbelievable was bloody awful walking past them all.anyway we met a lovely young lurcher had a walk with him and our dog seemed ok sniffed here and there obviously loved getting out for a bit so we're going for it.


----------



## Miranda Luck

If you have adopted a rescue pet - please do write a Rescue Review! You just might encourage someone else to adopt, raise support for rescue and you could win a year's supply of quality pet food. Thank you if you find the 5 minutes it takes to do this!


----------



## fernlady

Mylo was our very first dog from The Dogs Trust. We had been looking for several months & had spotted several potentials but we were too late as they had been reserved. After what seemed like forever, a chance drop in just after Christmas 2012 found us our boy. He had only been with them for 5 days after being brought over from Benvardin Animal Rescue in Northern Ireland. Several visits & 2 weeks later we brought him home. Mylo has been with us for just over a year now & he is an absolute joy. People have told us how lucky we have been as you don't really know what your getting with a rescue dog. Apart from barking at strange men he has done nothing wrong. We were prepared for chewing, toileting, barking etc. but have had none of it, he is just so content. The few issues I had at the beginning were purely down to my own insecurities. Never having owned a pet, I was completely overwhelmed with the commitment side of things & worrying about whether we were doing the best for him (see my previous posts). With a lot of encouragement from pet forum members & lots of book/internet research I think I have got over my major concerns. I still worry a bit about whether or not he's getting enough play time etc. but it doesn't eat away at me like before. Mylo has completely changed our lives for the better. We have both put a lot of effort into obedience training/clicker/exercise & play but have learnt so much & met lots of new friends. I have also done a bit of research into where he came from & found out via Benvardin that he was given up by a family & was rescued by them from the pound. This breaks my heart to think about this but if The Dogs Trust hadn't intervened we would never have had him. Please think very carefully before making such a massive commitment but you will reap the rewards tenfold x


----------



## jaycee05

I am thinking of getting a small dog, preferably a rescue dog, but I have cats so must be able to get o with cats, I have a largish garden, about 28 ft long, very secure, 6ft fences and trees, no one could get out or in, [animals I mean]
I was initially thinking of Bichons or Shitzu but don't really mind


----------



## mrfangs

I have a rescue dog called George,

He came from Cyprus and was due to go to a UK foster home. He was going to be put to sleep if the foster home did not agree to take him.

We could rescue from any centre but saw george on a friends facebook page and decided to go for it. 

We knew nothing about him really just what he looked like and that his was very friendly and good tempered. It was quite nerve racking taking the risk we did as we did not get to meet george first. (Plus he is a very big dog).

We were home checked and checked at the vets to make sure our other pets where looked after with regular vaccine and check ups etc. (All reputable dog adoption people should do this)

We paid a £70 adoption fee and then picked him up from the air port! (He was fully checked by a vet, neutered and vaccinated prior to travel, hence he got a pet pass port and was allowed to travel)

BEST THING WE EVER DID!! he is brilliant and exactly what a dog should be, A loyal loving life long companion and friend. the only down side is Mrfang the cat wont let George make friends with him :-( any how.....

The only things I can advise to other folks adopting dogs, Is don't get one if you want a perfect dog that never does anything wrong. No dog like this exists, and the ones that do have been trained to be perfect by responsible owners. So be prepared to train your dog, exercise your dog daily, play with your dog, socialise your dog with people and other dogs.

If you don't think you can do this, then get a cat instead.

Good luck adopting folks, you will not regret it


----------



## dave123791

Truth about RSPCA:
RSPCA - What They Don&#39;t Want You To Know... - YouTube


----------



## zedder

dave123791 said:


> Truth about RSPCA:
> RSPCA - What They Don't Want You To Know... - YouTube


 Which is why I donate to dogs trust and not RSPCA.


----------



## cbcdesign

I rescue German Shepherds. My first Rescue was 13 years ago. She was an RSPCA Bitch, 6 months old, scared of her own shadow, footballs, loud noises, men, starvation and pulled like hell on the lead. 

She was neutered at 6 months (RSPCA insisted) and died a few months ago aged 13, a very stable well mannered well behaved Dog that everybody who new her well, loved. All her fears were stripped away over a period of years although like many Dogs, she never lost her fear of Fireworks! 

Rescue Dogs can be difficult sometimes, particularly if they have been abused. Larger Dogs such as Shepherds are demanding anyway at the best of times but a disturbed one can be very tricky. Patients, stability and lots of training will be required to iron out bad habits and undesirable behavioural traits. The rewards though are well worth the effort, assuming you have the necessary skills. My last Rescue was a wonderful companion and we literally climbed mountains together, Scafell Pike and Snowdon among others.

There is a lot to consider when rescuing a dog including your circumstances. A good rescue charity will look at yours and should guide you in selecting a dog you can handle if you are suitable adopter by the charities definition.

If you are lucky and deemed a suitable adopter and are prepared to invest time, money and importantly LOTS of love and attention in helping an unfortunate Dog, like me you could enjoy a very rewarding relationship with one. Kerry and I spent a lot of time together.

Many people with a bit of experience can train a well balanced dog with good genes from a reputable breeder. A rescue can be more difficult but so much more rewarding. Many are just grateful to be given the change of a permanent home. I am on my second rescue Shepherd now.


----------



## advocate for animals

I can't think of anything more rewarding, or anything that feels as good, as knowing you saved the life of a homeless and abandoned animal. 

I only get rescue dogs and cats. It makes me sad when I hear people boasting about the breeder the went to, how many hundreds/thousands they paid, and the fact that their dog/cat is a pure bred. I can't help but think about the thousands of healthy and adoptable animals killed in shelters, adding up to around 4 million in the U.S. each year.

I think shelter animals get a bad rap. Many people, not all of course, view them as damaged or offer all sorts of other negatives like: I want a puppy I can train, I want a small dog, I want a pure bred without even realising they can get what they're looking for at a shelter or rescue. 

While it's true that many shelter animals have issues, it's also true it's because of the damage done to them by humans who had no idea what they were doing. People who have the time and patience to help these animals, end up with incredible companions. If you know you can't offer that kind of rehabilitation, that's fine (even though it isn't always a huge challenge), there are still incredible animals available for adoption at shelters, and rescue groups wherever you live. You can find pure breds, puppies you can train, and healthy and well behaved pets of all ages. 

Rescue groups that rely on foster homes to care for the animals, have the added advantage that the animal is living with someone in their home, so you can get a very real sense of how he is with other animals, men, women, children... 

There are many reasons family pets end up in a shelter or rescue, and many have nothing to do with behaviour issues. Sometimes the owner died and no one wants him, people move and can't bring their pets, they changed their mind because the kitten/puppy was too active... you hear it all!! 

Every pet I have adopted has been incredible. I'm not going to lie that some needed extra attention, but then again I go for that type, but you don't have to. 

Before you start spending thousands from a breeder, or what is often a backyard breeder or puppy mill, consider rescuing.


----------



## Lucy in the sky

I found this poem whilst looking for words of condolence on losing a dog - get your tissues ready :-(



A Dog's Last Will and Testament
(Author unknown)

Before humans die, they write their last Will & Testament, and give their home and all they have to those they leave behind. If, with my paws, I could do the same, this is what I'd ask....

To a poor and lonely stray I'd give:

My happy home.
My bowl, cozy bed, soft pillows and all my toys.
The lap which I loved so much.
The hand that stroked my fur and the sweet voice which spoke my name. 
I'd* will to the sad scared shelter dog the place I had in my human's heart, of which there seemed no bounds.

So when I die please do not say, "I will never have a pet again, for the loss and pain is more than I can stand."* Instead go find an unloved dog; one whose life has held no joy or hope and give MY place to him.

This is the only thing I can give...the love I left behind. 

Sob, sob - I'm now looking for a rescue dog


----------



## apricot

I avoid those poems about losing a pet, usually sugary and badly-written, but I'm thinking of rescuing and read this one. Yes, I'm crying, missing my little dog and wondering whether I should take on a terrified, unsocialised, unhouse-trained, middle-aged dog which I know nothing about, except her picture on Many Tears web site.
Well, Posy, I'm going to give one of those poor dogs the love I can't give you any more.


----------



## apricot

...and here she is, snoring on the sofa with me and other dog. I've had her for 6 days and she's been totally brilliant. House-trained, walks on a lead or beside me without a lead, loves other dog, other dog didn't turn a hair. 
Happy, loving little dog who I adore already.
She did chase the cats but I've had none of the anticipated problems.


----------



## doodlebugg

Thank you for this thread, it's really great to see so many pro-rescue people!


----------



## harryman22

All dogs are good it is the owners that make them how they are


----------



## Puggiepoo

It depends what you are looking for. Even though a lot might be staffies and bull breeds ( some turn out lovely by the way  ) there are other breeds to. Perhaps you could call a rescue and put your name on a waiting list for certain type of dog. I volunteered at a rescue and they had a list of people waiting for toy breeds. They would rather have someone who has waited patiently for a type of dog , who knows what they want , than someone combing in and acting on first views . So rescues home check some do not. I know many rescues I've worked at will not home a dog unless you have a 6ft fence and you don't leave the dog ever for 3-4+ hours in the day. Some rescues like manchester and cheshire dogs home (rip dogs) don't home check. I used to be against this until I spoke with the manger their. They are stray centre with 200 dogs going in a week, if they homed checked that would add lots of time onto dogs waiting in a kennel meaning less space for other dogs , meaning more get put to sleep. That rescue has the lowest pts rates out of the RSPCA and dogs trust. I understand home checks , but it's entirely your choice which rescue you go to at the end of the day, you're saving a dogs life. Just remember if you get say a 6 month old puppy that was born or lived at the centre, it really isn't going to have boundaries as all he has known is a kennel , but with patience and time you can train him. Also , the dogs all seem scary and noisey when you visit so try your best not to be put off by that, although they get walked by volunteers , some times they don't and all they have is a kennel and not much human contact as what a dog living in a home would. ask the rescue if you can see a dog out if it's kennel, usually they will have a walking area or reception where your dog won't be distracted by the noisey kennels  we had a dog at the kennels that was very quiet and seemed depressed , it was 7 and was found locked in a house , her owners had died , so a fosterer took her for a few weeks , well it turns out this dog hated being left alone, she ripped his door frame off , managed to scratch his kitchen floor, chewed the wall paper etc, and it also had a thing for people's beds , she would use her full strength to get on his bed and then guard it - a german shepherd mix. Then we had a boxer cross mix their who was dirtiest dog ever would poo and play with his poo , bark and snarl at other dogs, and was generally hyperactive. Nobody wanted him. A lady came him and took him , she was told to never let him off lead as he's not trained, and snarled at dogs. Well two months later she bought pictures of that dog in playing with dogs, walking up mountains, sleeping with her on the sofa , fully house trained. So what I'm trying to portray is what behaviours you see in a kennel , may not ne the behaviours you get at home so maybe look at fostering a dog which means you can have the dog and then if it doesn't work out it's much easier to change your mind so to speak  hope this helps  g


----------



## JunoLab

We rescued our dog Juno six months ago now. I wanted to wait a while before I posted about the experience on this thread as I know that it can take that long for a dog to settle and it's true character to come out. 

Juno came from the RSPCA and we were home checked. It was quite a stressful time - we don't have 6ft fences! - but in retrospect was very fair and easy. It was just that we had fallen in love with her straight away and I was desperate to get her home. 

She was 7 months old when she came, and seemed happy go lucky and settled very quickly. At the centre they had warned us that she was a very nervy dog but we saw no evidence of that at all. She was very trainable and loving, seemed to trust us and visitors. The only real problem we had was sleeping through the night. 

But over the months, as Juno got over the high of having a family and going for walks and eating yummy food, the anxiety the centre saw in her has come back a bit. She came in to them as a stray and it's very clear that she wasn't well socialised as a puppy. She finds new objects and places very stimulating but also very scary. Sudden movements and loud noses in unfamiliar places frighten her and she will cower or bark. She is very protective and can be jealous over me with other dogs and, very occasionally, people. She can also be overbearing when she plays, and is very demanding of attention from people and dogs. She wants to be close to me or my partner all the time. 

These are similar sorts of problems to the ones I had with my first rescue dog Ella, but didn't have with Pepper who I had from a puppy. They just lack confidence in the safety of the world and need a bit more patience and coaxing. I will always have rescue dogs, because I think all dogs deserve love and a good home and because they are worth it. But I know that it means my dogs might not be as well adjusted to my lifestyle as they might be if they were 'home grown' and I will have to invest more time and money in training.


----------



## mr1975

Having been looking for a rescue dog for the last couple of months we have finally found the perfect match. 
It was very frustrating and at times heartbreaking and so many times I nearly chose what might have been an unsuitable dog for us. 
If I could offer one piece of advice from someone who has looked at 100's of websites and visited many of the rehoming centres is *be patient*. I'm so glad my wife was, as I nearly made an impulse choice on a few occassions that might have been wrong. 
Good luck to those who are going through the process


----------



## RowdyRabbit

My family has owned dogs for decades but, 9 years ago, we rescued a Terrier cross from DBARC. She's absolutely fantastic and defiantly the sweetest dog we've ever owned. :001_wub:
The charity occasionally goes over to pounds in Ireland (where they used to kill dogs if they were not claimed within a few days) and selects a maximum of three dogs to rescue and take back to the UK. Bella was one of those lucky three. Apparently, Dog Control had found her wandering the streets of Dublin: starving and in very bad shape.
I strongly recommend rescuing your pets... It supports the charity and they usually have great temperaments. I also rescued my rabbit and he's a sweetheart too!

PLEASE RESCUE!


----------



## Pilky

We got a first little terrier x from Battersea and all of my kids were raised with him. He was a super little dog who never showed any signs of aggression and was just a great family dog. He lived to 18.

Our latest staffie x is also a rescue from Battersea - and again he's a smashing dog with no issues at all (except some quirky behaviour as I described in another thread).

I'd reccomend going to a good recsue that has properly assessed the dog as much as they can - and seek advice from them regarding a dog that would be suitable for you and your lifestyle.


----------



## AnnieMcK

I would definitely recommend rescuing your pets, there are soo many that need homes and they are lovely sweet animals that will otherwise be without a family! I have 3 dogs all of which are rescued and I can't imagine living without them!!


----------



## Guest

I just wanted to add my two pence worth.

We had two rescues as kids, both lived until they were nearly 20. They were such lovley dogs and a pleasure to be around. 

We did not have any more dogs as family as my parents divorced and it was just never the right time to have another dog. 

However, It was always my intention to have one of my own once I was able. 

I moved out about 5 years ago, and adopted our Oreo around 3 years ago.

She was from the RSPCA and we are very lucky to have her. A lot of people say we saved her from being put to sleep but I honestly believe she saved me. I know it sounds cheesy but that's how I feel.

I think my tip for anyone wanting to adopt is to take your time, ask lots of questions at the rescue and try not to let your emotions get the better of you (that is a difficult one). 

Don't let the resuce pressure you. Before we had our dog we had an instance that a resuce was so desperate for places that they were trying to push a dog on us without a home check or any other checks (and this was on of the bigger rescues). We felt horrid for saying no, but we felt that any rescue willing to let dogs go without checking where they're going could potenitally stretch the truth about other things as well (which it turned out they did), but that's another story. 

If you can meet the dog a few times first before making a decision. We spend an afternoon with our dog and even though we knew there and then she was for us it was usful to have an afternoon of getting to know each other.


----------



## arroyo

Hi all, I have 2 rescue dogs one is a wire haired jack Russell who is 17 now, he was 3 when we adopted him. Weve had 13 wonderful years with him, woyldnt swop him for the world, nest dog weve ever had, last week we adopted a 2 year old chihuahua he is adorable so good so loving and so god dam cute rescue dogs always make the best pets they have in my case


----------

